# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  सर के बाल  क्यों झड़ते है कारण और उपाय जाने

## xman

मित्रों मेने ये सूत्र उन सब मित्रों के लिए शुरू किया है जिनके बाल झड रहें हैं

जिनको लगता है की उनके बाल बहुत ही कम समय में पुरे झड जायेंगे वो इस सूत्र पर अवश्य आयें 

मित्रों इस सूत्र में हम जानेंगे की बाल क्यों झड्तें है 

क्या उनको झड़ने से रोकने का कोई उपाय नहीं है ?

क्या हम हमेशा के लिए गंजें हो जायेंगे ?

मित्रों आज हम यहाँ अपने बालों को झड़ने से बचाने के बारें में बात करेंगे

जिन मित्रों के बाल झड गएँ  है उनको वापस कैसे लायें उसके बारें में भी हम यहाँ चर्चा करेंगे 

जिस मित्र को बाल झड़ने की  समस्या वो इस सूत्र पर पधार कर ये बताये की
आपकी उम्र क्या है ?आपके बाल कब से झड रहें है ?

आपको क्या लगता है की आपके बाल क्यों झड रहें है ?

क्या आपने इनको रोकने का कोई  उपाय किया है ?

अगर किया है तो क्या उपाय किया है ?

आपके किसी भी उपाय से आपको कितना फायदा हुआ है ?

इन सब के आलावा आपके पास कोई  समस्या या निवारण हो तो अवश्य बताएं 

अगर किसी मित्र के बाल किसी भी उपाय को अपनाने से उग आयें हो तो यहाँ जरुर बताएं 

सूत्र पर पधारने के लिए आप सभी मित्रों का  धन्यवाद

----------


## xman

मित्रों आप अपनी बालों की समस्या यहाँ बताये 
अगर किसी मित्र के पास बालों को झड़ने से रोकने का कोई उत्तम उपाय हो तो अवश्य बताएं



sar ke baal kyo Jhdte hai kaarn or upaay jane.
Jhadte balo ki samsyaa se pareshaan hai. Lambe ghane baal chahiye. to yaha dekhe.
Baal kyo Jhadte hai .
Hair fall problem 
Hair fall solution. 
How to repair damage hair?
Dandruff rusi problem.
Hair fall control shampoo or oil

balon ki sabhi samsyon ka samdhan ab payen hindi me

----------


## Raja44

यार कोई उपाय तो बताते जो भी आम तौर पर झडने वाले बालोँ का

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

Baba ramdev ki yogpeeth ka kesh tel try karein.... Its really very usefull... I hv tried it..no side effect.. Also good to.keep the hairs black..

----------


## atinder

bhot asha dost ......sutr continue rakho ........

----------


## xman

मित्रों आमतौर पर बाल झड़ने के भी कई कारन है जैसी की -
१. dendruf (रुसी)
२. ditrgent  cake (साबुन)
३. धुल 
४. कठोर जल. इत्यादि

----------


## xman

मित्रों आमतौर पर झाड़तें बालों का इलाज ये है-
१. सबसे पहले आप dendruf (रुसी) से का इलाज करें 
dendruf को दूर करने के लिए सबसे पहले आप एंटीसेप्टिक की छोटी शीशी खरीदें १००ml या फिर २००ml 
एंटीसेप्टिक आप को किसी भी मेडिकल की दुकान पर मिल जायेगे १००ml rs.१३ और २००ml rs.२२ में मिलता है 
एंटीसेप्टिक लगते समय ध्यान रखें की आप बालों को गीला बिलकुल न करें बाल एकदम सुखें होने चाहिए
एंटीसेप्टिक बालों में लगाकर १०-१५ मिनट तक हलके-हलके सिर्फ अँगुलियों से मसाज करें 

एंटीसेप्टिक से जब आप बालों में मसाज करेंगे तो उसमे हलके-हलके झाग भी उत्पन होंगे 
फिर आप साफ जल से बालों को धो लें
२. अब आप शैम्पू का इस्तेमाल करें याद रखें शैम्पू वो हो खरीदें जिसमें ditargent की मात्रा कम हो
कम ditargent वालें शैम्पू कई कंपनी के आतें है कोई भी अच्छी कंपनी का शैम्पू आप खरीद सकतें है 
३. शैम्पू को अपने बालों में लगाकर हलके-हलके मसाज जरें ५-१० मिनट तक 
४. अब आप एक अच्छे और साफ तोलिये से बालों को अच्छी तरह से सुखाये 
५. अब बालों में आप तेल लगायें (याद रहें तेल ज्यादा न लगाये)
५. रात को अभी यही परक्रिया पुनः अपनाएं (एंटीसेप्टिक का इस्तेमाल आपको शुरू में रोजाना करना है बाद में धीरे-धीरे कम करना है)
    (जब आपके बाल झाड़ना पूरी तरह से रुक जाये और dendruf भी पूरी तरह से ख़त्म हो तये तब आप एंटीसेप्टिक का प्रयोग सप्ताह में १ या २ बार ही करें)
    रात को तेल आप ज्यादा लगाये और १०-१५ मिनट तक अच्छी तरह से मालिश करें 
   रात को आप नारियल तेल से मालिश करें 
   आप ये परक्रिया अपनाये सिर्फ सात दिनों में यानि एक सप्ताह में आपके बाल पूरी तरह से झड़ने बंद हो जायेगें 

एकबार आपके बाल झड़ने बंद हो जायेंगे तो फिर हम बात करेंगे उन बालों की जो झड चुकें है 
   आपके झड चुके बाल भी वापिस आ पाएंगे 
   (एंटीसेप्टिक के नाम के बारे में जानने के लिए आप मुझे व्यक्तिगत सन्देश भेजें

   क्यों की यहाँ पर किसी भी प्रोडक्ट का नाम लिखना फोरम के खिलाफ है)

----------


## aman0987

Very Nice...Plz keep it up....

----------


## sangita_sharma

मित्र आपका सूत्र बहुत ही उम्दा और ज्ञानवर्धक व् उपयोगी हे परन्तु आपकी प्रविष्ठी संख्या 7 में एक उत्पाद विशेष का विज्ञापन हो रहा हे जो मंच के नियमो के विरुध्ध हे कृपया नियम पढ़ लीजिये मित्र http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...973#post966973
  और किसी भी उत्पाद के बारे में जानकारी व्यक्तिगत संदेशों के माध्यम से ही कीजिये

----------


## xman

मित्रों मेने जो प्रोडक्ट लिखा है उसके बारे में ज्यादा जानकारी चाहिए तो आप मुझे pm करें 
फोरम में किसी भी कंपनी के प्रोडक्ट के बारे में बात करना नियम विरुद्ध है
इसलिए आप मुझे pm कर सकतें है

----------


## kajal pandey

*सूत्र मेँ बताये जा रहे तरीकोँ का प्रयोग सदस्य सोच समझकर तथा अपनी रिस्क पर करेँ।*

----------


## aman0987

> मित्रों मेने जो प्रोडक्ट लिखा है उसके बारे में ज्यादा जानकारी चाहिए तो आप मुझे pm करें 
> फोरम में किसी भी कंपनी के प्रोडक्ट के बारे में बात करना नियम विरुद्ध है
> इसलिए आप मुझे pm कर सकतें है


XMan ...Bhai aapka post ati uttam hai....kripya kuch aisi dawai bataye jisse jhade baal wapas aa jaye.....is id par amit87757@gmail.com

----------


## xman

दोस्तों मेरे पास बाल वापिस आये उसकी दवाई भी है
पर पहले आप बाल झाड़ना रोकें 
जब आपके बाल पूरी तरह से झड़ने बंद हो जायेंगे तब मैं बाल वापिस लाने की दवाई बताऊंगा
पहले आप बाल झड़ने से रुकने का तरीका अपना कर अपना मत दे और उतर दें
बाकि बातें बाद में

----------


## aman0987

> दोस्तों मेरे पास बाल वापिस आये उसकी दवाई भी है
> पर पहले आप बाल झाड़ना रोकें 
> जब आपके बाल पूरी तरह से झड़ने बंद हो जायेंगे तब मैं बाल वापिस लाने की दवाई बताऊंगा
> पहले आप बाल झड़ने से रुकने का तरीका अपना कर अपना मत दे और उतर दें
> बाकि बातें बाद में


ठीक है भाई....मैं आपके द्वारा बताये गए उआय को अपनाता हूँ.....मुझे आप रेपू टशन    ग्रहण करें.....बढ़िया पोस्ट है....

----------


## xman

इस फोरम के सभी सदस्यों और नियामक गणों से निवेदन करता हूँ की जिस किसी के भी बाल झड़ने के समस्या हो वो मेरे द्वारा बताया गया उपाय अपनाएं 
मित्रों ये उपाय आपके झड़ते बालों को १००% झड़ना रोक देगा
जिन-जिन मित्रों ने ये उपाय अपनाया हो वो यहाँ अपने विचार दें
ताकि और भी मित्र इस उपाय को अपनाएं 
मेरे द्वारा बताये किसी भी प्रोडक्ट के बारे में ज्यादा जानकारी क लिए कृपया मुझे व्यक्तिगत सन्देश (PM)  भेजें

----------


## aman0987

आपके द्वारा बताया गया उपाय  ३ दिनों से कर रहा हूँ....लग रहा है की इससे फर्क पड रहा है....आपका धन्यवाद.....

----------


## sangita_sharma

मित्र आपके उपाय कारगर हे रेपो स्वीकार कीजिये

----------


## xman

> आपके द्वारा बताया गया उपाय ३ दिनों से कर रहा हूँ....लग रहा है की इससे फर्क पड रहा है....आपका धन्यवाद.....


मेरे द्वारा बताये उपाय अपनाने और अपना जवाब देने के लिए आपका धन्यवाद् 




> मित्र आपके उपाय कारगर हे रेपो स्वीकार कीजिये


सीमा जी आपका भी धन्यवाद्

----------


## aman0987

धन्यवाद तो आपका मित्र जो इतना बढ़िया उपाय बताया......

----------


## xman

जितने भी मित्रों को इस उपाय को अपनाने से फायदा हुआ हैवो कृपया करके बताये की उनको कितना फायदा हुआ और कितने दिनों में

----------


## aman0987

Xman  भाई फर्क तो ३ रे दिन से ही पड़ने लगा....अब बाल झड़ना लघभग बंद हो गए हैं....

----------


## xman

> Xman भाई फर्क तो ३ रे दिन से ही पड़ने लगा....अब बाल झड़ना लघभग बंद हो गए हैं....


 मेरे बताये उपाय को अपनाने के लिए आपका धन्यवाद

----------


## Badtameez

मित्र बाल सफेद होने को रोकने का कोई उपाय है????????
मेरी आयु बीस वर्ष से कुछ माह ज्यादा है लेकिन मेरे कई बाल सफेद हो चुके हैं। बाल काले करने के लिए हेयर डाई भी लगाता हूँ।

----------


## aman0987

भाई अब दवाई बताइए जिससे झड़े बाल वापस आ जाएँ....

----------


## xman

> मित्र बाल सफेद होने को रोकने का कोई उपाय है????????
> मेरी आयु बीस वर्ष से कुछ माह ज्यादा है लेकिन मेरे कई बाल सफेद हो चुके हैं। बाल काले करने के लिए हेयर डाई भी लगाता हूँ।


मित्र बाल सफ़ेद होने से रोकने का मेरे पास अभी कोई पक्का इलाज नहीं है पर मैं आपको कुछ दिनों बाद अवश्य बताऊंगा 
आपको एक बात बताता हूँ की बालों की मुख्य प्रॉब्लम धुल मिटटी होती है 
अगर आप धुल-मिटटी से बालों को बचाकर रखोगे तो आप के बाल कम सफ़ेद होंगे
आप दिन में तेल का प्रयोग कम करें रात को बालों को धोकर ज्यादा तेल लगाये और मालिश भी करें
आप ये तरीका अपनाकर देखें अगर १०-१५ दिन कोई फायदा हो तो जरुर बताये 
वेसे मैं कोई और इलाज बताने की कोशिश करूँगा

----------


## xman

> भाई अब दवाई बताइए जिससे झड़े बाल वापस आ जाएँ....


मित्र आप ३ महीने तक आप बाल झड़ने से रोकने का तरीका अपनाये आप के बाल दुगने हो जायेंगे
क्यों की रोजाना आपके बाल झड जाते थे और नए भी उगते थे लेकिन बालों की मात्र कम ही होती थी बढती नहीं थी
लेकिन जब आपके बाल झाडेंगे नहीं तो आपके बालों की मात्र अभी से ३ महीनो में दुगनी हो जाएगी
आप थोडा इंतजार करें मैं आपको बाल उगने के तरीका बताऊंगा लेकिन उसमे अभी समय लगेगे
मेने तो तरीका बताया है वो टेस्टेड है 
इसलिए बाल उगने का तरीका भी आपको टेस्ट करके बताऊंगा

----------


## aman0987

ओके भाई आपका  बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद......

----------


## Badtameez

> मित्र बाल सफ़ेद होने से रोकने का मेरे पास अभी कोई पक्का इलाज नहीं है पर मैं आपको कुछ दिनों बाद अवश्य बताऊंगा 
> आपको एक बात बताता हूँ की बालों की मुख्य प्रॉब्लम धुल मिटटी होती है 
> अगर आप धुल-मिटटी से बालों को बचाकर रखोगे तो आप के बाल कम सफ़ेद होंगे
> आप दिन में तेल का प्रयोग कम करें रात को बालों को धोकर ज्यादा तेल लगाये और मालिश भी करें
> आप ये तरीका अपनाकर देखें अगर १०-१५ दिन कोई फायदा हो तो जरुर बताये 
> वेसे मैं कोई और इलाज बताने की कोशिश करूँगा


X भाई! मैं बालों में बिल्कुल भी तेल नहीं लगाता हूँ।

----------


## aman0987

X man भाई आपकी बताई गयी विधि वाकई में चम्त्कार्रिक  है.....आपका हार्दिक धन्यवाद.....कृपया इस पोस्ट को जीवित रखे......अति उत्तम....

----------


## aman0987

Xman भाई क्या  एंटीसेप्टिक को बस लगाना है उसमे पानी  तो नहीं मिलाना है क्योंकि  बाल झड़ना कम तो हुए हैं पर पूरी तरह से बंद नहीं हुए हैं.....धन्यवाद...

----------


## xman

मित्र एंटिसेप्टिक आपको सूखे बालों में लगाना है फिर ५ से १० मिनट तक हलके-हलके मसाज करनी है
जब बाल झड़ने कम हो जाये तो फिर आप सप्ताह में २ या ३ दिन ही प्रयोग करेंगे तो भी चलेगा
एंटिसेप्टिक लगाने के बाद शेम्पू भी लगाना है
अगर आपके बाल झड़ना पूरी तरह से बंद नहीं हुए है तो आप रात को शेम्पू से बाल धोकर नारियल तेल से बालों की मसाज करें
आपको १००% फायदा प्राप्त होगा
जिन मित्रों को इस उपयोग से फायदा हुआ हो वो अपने फायदे के बारें में जरुर बताएं और रेपुटेसन भी दें

----------


## aman0987

याने एंटिसेप्टिक         ही लगाना है उसमे  पानी मिक्स नहीं करना है...बस यही पूछना था.....निस्संदेह भाई फायेदा तो हो रहा है ....आपका शुक्रिया....

----------


## playrajmailbox

x man bhai  plz mujhe antiseptic k naam bataye meri id playrajmailbox me send kare ....

----------


## playrajmailbox

x man bhai plz mujhe antiseptic k naam bataye meri id playrajmailbox@gmail.com  me send kare ....

----------


## X_boy

भाई मुझे भी अन्तिसेप्तिक का नाम बताईये मेरी ईद हे imaran176@gmail.com.

----------


## playrajmailbox

xman bhai antiseptic k naam meri email id playrajmailbox@gmail.com par send kare

----------


## Raja44

अच्छा बहुत अच्छा कर रहे हो मित्र काफी लोगोँ का भला होगा

----------


## xman

> अच्छा बहुत अच्छा कर रहे हो मित्र काफी लोगोँ का भला होगा


सूत्र आगमन पर आपका स्वागत है मित्र

----------


## blue24

कहा चले गये भाई ????  :Tiranga:

----------


## xman

> कहा चले गये भाई ????


मैं तो यही हूँ बस हमारे मित्र यहाँ नहीं है

----------


## aman0987

मित्र भी यहीं है दोस्त....   :)

----------


## aman0987

आपके उपाय को निरंतरता से करते हुए लाभ ले रहे हैं...और आपको कोटि -कोटि धन्यवाद भी देते हैं....मैंने दूसरों को भी ये  उपाय बताया है....

----------


## blue24

तो भाई कुछ आगे भी बताइए ना , आपके उपाय बहुत कारगर और काम के है | :bloom: 

धन्यवाद् | :Tiranga: 




> मैं तो यही हूँ बस हमारे मित्र यहाँ नहीं है

----------


## sonusexy

अच्छी जानकारियां हे और बताओ yaarrrrrrrrr

----------


## fun2sh

> मित्रों मेने जो प्रोडक्ट लिखा है उसके बारे में ज्यादा जानकारी चाहिए तो आप मुझे pm करें 
> फोरम में किसी भी कंपनी के प्रोडक्ट के बारे में बात करना नियम विरुद्ध है
> इसलिए आप मुझे pm कर सकतें है





एंटीसेप्टिक का नाम देने का कष्ट करेंगे ! fun2sh20@gmail.com

----------


## xman

> एंटीसेप्टिक का नाम देने का कष्ट करेंगे ! fun2sh20@gmail.com


मित्र आप अपना मैसेज इन्बोक्स खाली करें ताकि मैं आपको मैसेज भेज सकूँ

----------


## aman0987

Xman भाई पहले कुछ दिनों तक तो फायदा हुआ पर अब फिर बाल झड़ने लगे हैं....जबकि उपाय निरंतर उपयोग में है....कुछ सलाह दीजिये....

----------


## aman0987

उपयोग निस्संदेह फायेदेमंद है...हो सकता है गलती मैंने की हो....सो कृपया कारन बताने का कष्ट करे भाई....

----------


## fun2sh

> मित्र आप अपना मैसेज इन्बोक्स खाली करें ताकि मैं आपको मैसेज भेज सकूँ


INBOX खाली है !

----------


## pink pon

मेरे बल अब नहीं झाड़ते है पर जो झड गए है उसके लिए क्या करे मेरे बल सबसे जादा देल्ही के पानी से झडे है कोई उपाय हो तो बताये

----------


## raj kumar shastri

> मित्र आप अपना मैसेज इन्बोक्स खाली करें ताकि मैं आपको मैसेज भेज सकूँ


Antiseptic ka nam bataye.
Mail ID- sharma_rk100@rediffmail.com

Thanks

----------


## gkumar90

सर के बाल गन्दगी , एलोपेथिक दवाओं के ज्यादा इस्तेमाल , विकिरण , तनाव इन  सब कारणों की वजह से टूटते हैं. typhoid होने के बाद मेरे सर के काफी बाल  जहर गए थे . एक उपाय तो होमिओपेथिक दवाई आर्निका है. इससे मुझे फायदा हुआ  है.

----------


## aman0987

भाई साहब....झडे बालो को लाने का उपाय भी बताएं....आप तो यहाँ से गायब ही हो गए....

----------


## rachit143manasi

_aapka bahut bahut dhanyawaad. main aapke bataye antiseptic ka prayog lagbhag 3 hafte se kar raha hu. dandruf to lagbhag khatm ho gaye. kripaya ab dawa batane ka kasht karen_

----------


## xman

दोस्तों आज मैं आपको वो दावा बताऊंगा जिससे आपके झडे बाल भी आपिस उगआयेंगेजैसा की आप सब को पता है की फोरम के नियमानुसार मैं नाम यहाँ पर नहीं लिख सकता 
आप सब दोस्तों से निवेदन है की जिस किसी को दवा का नाम मालूम करना हो
 वो मित्र यहाँ इसी सूत्र पर पोस्ट करे मैं आपको नाम मेसेज कर दूंगा 
मुझे आप व्यक्तिगत सन्देश  (P .M .) न करे 
आप इसी सूत्र पर लिखें की आपको दवा का नाम जानना है मैं खुद आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश करूँगा 
याद रहें दोस्तों बाल न तो एकदम से झड़ते है और न ही एकदम से आते है 
आपके बाल धीरे धीरे ही वापस आयेंगे आपको जो दवा मैं बताऊंगा उसके प्रयोग से आपके बाल ३-६ महीने मैं आपस आयेंगे 
ये जरुरी नहीं है की आपके बाल १००% वापस आये
पर आपके बाल ६०-८०% वापस आ जायेंगे 
अगर किसी के १००% भी आ जाये तो बहुत अच्छी बात है 
अब जिन-जिन मित्रों को इस दवा का नाम जानना है वो यहाँ पर लिखें 
मैं खुद इस दवा का इस्तेमाल २ महीने से कर रहा हूँ और मुझे तो फर्क लग रहा है वैसे तो इसका १००% फर्क ६ महीने के बाद मिलेगा

----------


## tarun210295

Antiseptic ka nam bataye.
Mail ID- tarun210295@gmail.com

----------


## aman0987

Xman  भाई कृपया मुझे दवा बताये.....इ मेल -   amit87757@gmail.com   पर भी भेज सकते है....आप का बहुत शुक्रिया....

----------


## aman0987

Xman भाई कृपया मुझे दवा बताये.....इ मेल - amit87757@gmail.com पर भी भेज सकते है....आप का बहुत शुक्रिया....



> दोस्तों आज मैं आपको वो दावा बताऊंगा जिससे आपके झडे बाल भी आपिस उगआयेंगेजैसा की आप सब को पता है की फोरम के नियमानुसार मैं नाम यहाँ पर नहीं लिख सकता 
> आप सब दोस्तों से निवेदन है की जिस किसी को दवा का नाम मालूम करना हो
>  वो मित्र यहाँ इसी सूत्र पर पोस्ट करे मैं आपको नाम मेसेज कर दूंगा 
> मुझे आप व्यक्तिगत सन्देश  (P .M .) न करे 
> आप इसी सूत्र पर लिखें की आपको दवा का नाम जानना है मैं खुद आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश करूँगा 
> याद रहें दोस्तों बाल न तो एकदम से झड़ते है और न ही एकदम से आते है 
> आपके बाल धीरे धीरे ही वापस आयेंगे आपको जो दवा मैं बताऊंगा उसके प्रयोग से आपके बाल ३-६ महीने मैं आपस आयेंगे 
> ये जरुरी नहीं है की आपके बाल १००% वापस आये
> पर आपके बाल ६०-८०% वापस आ जायेंगे 
> ...

----------


## xman

> Xman  भाई कृपया मुझे दवा बताये.....इ मेल -   amit87757@gmail.com   पर भी भेज सकते है....आप का बहुत शुक्रिया....


आप सभी मित्रों को मैंने व्यक्तिगत सन्देश भेज दिया है

----------


## MALLIKA

> दोस्तों आज मैं आपको वो दावा बताऊंगा जिससे आपके झडे बाल भी आपिस उगआयेंगेजैसा की आप सब को पता है की फोरम के नियमानुसार मैं नाम यहाँ पर नहीं लिख सकता 
> आप सब दोस्तों से निवेदन है की जिस किसी को दवा का नाम मालूम करना हो
>  वो मित्र यहाँ इसी सूत्र पर पोस्ट करे मैं आपको नाम मेसेज कर दूंगा 
> मुझे आप व्यक्तिगत सन्देश  (P .M .) न करे 
> आप इसी सूत्र पर लिखें की आपको दवा का नाम जानना है मैं खुद आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश करूँगा 
> याद रहें दोस्तों बाल न तो एकदम से झड़ते है और न ही एकदम से आते है 
> आपके बाल धीरे धीरे ही वापस आयेंगे आपको जो दवा मैं बताऊंगा उसके प्रयोग से आपके बाल ३-६ महीने मैं आपस आयेंगे 
> ये जरुरी नहीं है की आपके बाल १००% वापस आये
> पर आपके बाल ६०-८०% वापस आ जायेंगे 
> ...


मित्र बहुत बढ़िया काम कर रहे है आप !

कईयों को फायदा होगा आपके इस प्रयास से !
आपके इस काम के लिए आपका ++++रेपो बनता है मित्र 
पर तकनिकी कारणों से अभी आपको रेपो नहीं दे पा रही हूँ !
जल्द ही आपको आपका रेपो मिल जायेगा !
मित्र मुझे भी बाल झड़ने और उसको रोकने का उपाय बताये 
क्यूंकि मेरे जानने वाले बहुत लोगो के बाल की समस्या है !
आपके बताये उपाय से उनका भला हो जायेगा तो इससे बड़ी क्या बात होगी !

----------


## xman

> मित्र बहुत बढ़िया काम कर रहे है आप !
> 
> कईयों को फायदा होगा आपके इस प्रयास से !
> आपके इस काम के लिए आपका ++++रेपो बनता है मित्र 
> पर तकनिकी कारणों से अभी आपको रेपो नहीं दे पा रही हूँ !
> जल्द ही आपको आपका रेपो मिल जायेगा !
> मित्र मुझे भी बाल झड़ने और उसको रोकने का उपाय बताये 
> क्यूंकि मेरे जानने वाले बहुत लोगो के बाल की समस्या है !
> आपके बताये उपाय से उनका भला हो जायेगा तो इससे बड़ी क्या बात होगी !



मैं इस सूत्र पर आपको ज्यादा नहीं बता सकता मुझे आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश से ही बताना होगाआपको मैं सन्देश नहीं भेज प् रहा हूँ आप इसका समाधान करें

----------


## rachit143manasi

aapka bahut bahut dhanyawaad xman bhai. aapke bataye gaye antiseptic ke prayog se dandruf to lagbhag khatm ho gaye. kripaya ab dawa batane ka kasht karen

----------


## xman

> aapka bahut bahut dhanyawaad xman bhai. aapke bataye gaye antiseptic ke prayog se dandruf to lagbhag khatm ho gaye. kripaya ab dawa batane ka kasht karen


आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश भेज दिया है

----------


## tata123

mere bhi baal kafi jhad rahe hain kripa kar k mujhe bhi batatin - ID ---- tata123@37.com

----------


## loverboymonty

Antiseptic ka nam bataye.

----------


## xman

> Antiseptic ka nam bataye.





> mere bhi baal kafi jhad rahe hain kripa kar k mujhe bhi batatin - ID ---- tata123@37.com


आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश भेज दिया है

----------


## rachit143manasi

> आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश भेज दिया है


bahut bahut dhanyawaad xman bhai. is dwa ke saath koi anya dwa, capsule ya tablet bhi hai kya?

----------


## brokenarrow

pm karo bhai

----------


## xman

> bahut bahut dhanyawaad xman bhai. is dwa ke saath koi anya dwa, capsule ya tablet bhi hai kya?


जी नहीं सिर्फ ये दवा ही काफी है

----------


## xman

> pm karo bhai


_आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश (P.M.) भेज दिया है_

----------


## fakeid

Antiseptic ka nam batana sir ji

----------


## xman

> Antiseptic ka nam batana sir ji


_आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश (P.M.) भेज दिया है_

----------


## dk_goyal

Antiseptic & dava ka nam bataye.
Mail id-dharmendra_goyal512@yahoo.com

----------


## dk_goyal

Antiseptic & dava ka nam bataye.
Mail id- dharmendra_goyal512@yahoo.com

----------


## tata123

Mujhe abhi tak aap ka PM nahi mila Pls  resend              tata123@37.com

----------


## xman

> Antiseptic & dava ka nam bataye.
> Mail id- dharmendra_goyal512@yahoo.com


आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश भेज  दिया है चेक करलें

----------


## xman

> Mujhe abhi tak aap ka PM nahi mila Pls  resend              tata123@37.com


दुबारा से भेज दिया है आप चेक कर लें

----------


## sharmagourav0420

भाई antiseptic का नाम बताने का कष्ट करें । मेल id
है sharmagourav0420@gmail.com ...आपका बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया ....धन्यवाद

----------


## xman

> भाई antiseptic का नाम बताने का कष्ट करें । मेल id
> है sharmagourav0420@gmail.com ...आपका बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया ....धन्यवाद


_आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश (P.M.) भेज दिया है_

----------


## agnihota

_भाई antiseptic का नाम बताने का कष्ट करें । मेल id_
_है  a_gni_hota@yahoo.com _ ...आपका बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया ....धन्यवाद_

----------


## xman

> _भाई antiseptic का नाम बताने का कष्ट करें । मेल id_
> _है  a_gni_hota@yahoo.com _ ...आपका बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया ....धन्यवाद_


आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश भेज दिया है चेक करलें

----------


## TTANUJJAIN

bhai mere baal jhadne band ho gaye hai jhade hue baalo ko vapis lane ke liye kya karu

----------


## xman

> bhai mere baal jhadne band ho gaye hai jhade hue baalo ko vapis lane ke liye kya karu


आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश भेज दिया है चेक करलें

----------


## Raja44

यार मुझे भी कुछ बता दो लगता है कुछ बाल कम हो गये है दोनो साइडोँ मेँ

----------


## xman

> यार मुझे भी कुछ बता दो लगता है कुछ बाल कम हो गये है दोनो साइडोँ मेँ


आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश भेज दिया

----------


## Mr_perfect

मेरी तरफ से रेपो

----------


## xman

> मेरी तरफ से रेपो


आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश भेज दिया

----------


## Shri Vijay

प्रिय xman जी कृपा कर एंटीसेप्टिक एवं दवा दोनों का नाम बतावे | उत्तम सूत्र के लिए धन्यवाद | रेपो +++++

----------


## mr.india

mitra Antiseptic ka nam bataye.
Mail ID- mannuuhot@gmail.com

----------


## xman

> mitra Antiseptic ka nam bataye.
> Mail ID- mannuuhot@gmail.com





> प्रिय xman जी कृपा कर एंटीसेप्टिक एवं दवा दोनों का नाम बतावे | उत्तम सूत्र के लिए धन्यवाद | रेपो +++++


आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश भेज दिया

----------


## Shri Vijay

जवाब देने के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र xman,

----------


## Shri Vijay

मित्रों बालों को गिरते हुए एवं सफेद होने से रोकने का एक अजमाया हुआ शतप्रतिशत खरा और आसान सा उपाय पेश हे :
नीम की निम्बोली मे से निकाली हुई गिर्री (पिस्ता) का तेल की कुछ बुँदे प्लेन इन्हेलर में डाल कर दिन में १५ से २० बार सिर्फ सूंघे ,और आप कुछ ही दिनों में चमत्कार देखेंगे |

----------


## calvitf

*वाह भाई वाह गँजो के भी दिन बहुरने लगे

जो उजड़े चमन थे उनके चेहरे भी चमकने लगे 

तरसते थे बालों को अब जुल्फ़े सवांरने लगे 

जो छोड़ दिया था रखना कंघा दर्जनों खरीदने लगे  
*

----------


## mr.india

> मित्रों बालों को गिरते हुए एवं सफेद होने से रोकने का एक अजमाया हुआ शतप्रतिशत खरा और आसान सा उपाय पेश हे :
> नीम की निम्बोली मे से निकाली हुई गिर्री (पिस्ता) का तेल की कुछ बुँदे प्लेन इन्हेलर में डाल कर दिन में १५ से २० बार सिर्फ सूंघे ,और आप कुछ ही दिनों में चमत्कार देखेंगे |


*भाई साहेब ये निर्मल बाबा वाला चमत्कारी नुस्खा तो नहीं है कहीं*

----------


## rahas

कृपया मेरे मेल पर antiseptik का नाम बताएं
rahassharma@yahoo.com

----------


## rahas

कृपया मेरे मेल पर antiseptik का नाम बताएं
rahassharma@yahoo.com

----------


## turbo

dost, muze antiseptic aur baal uganki dava ka naam bataye please: email: princee74@yahoo.com

----------


## xman

> कृपया मेरे मेल पर antiseptik का नाम बताएं
> rahassharma@yahoo.com





> कृपया मेरे मेल पर antiseptik का नाम बताएं
> rahassharma@yahoo.com





> dost, muze antiseptic aur baal uganki dava ka naam bataye please: email: princee74@yahoo.com


आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश भेज दिया है चेक करलें

----------


## calvitf

मेरे साले के सर से बाल गायब हो रहे है साले के चमन को बचाने के लिए अपने कारगर उपाय मुझे pm करने का कष्ट करे ..............शुक्रिया

----------


## xman

> मेरे साले के सर से बाल गायब हो रहे है साले के चमन को बचाने के लिए अपने कारगर उपाय मुझे pm करने का कष्ट करे ..............शुक्रिया


आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश भेज दिया है

----------


## calvitf

> आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश भेज दिया है


हाँ मिल गया बंधु और अपनी सलहज को बता भी दिया  ...................... आपको शुक्रिया 
कोई परेसानी आने पर फिर आपको परेसान करूंगा

----------


## plzdisway

कृपया मेरे मेल पर antiseptic का नाम बताएं jis se baal dobara ug skte hai,aapka aajeevan aabhari rahunga

----------


## plzdisway

कृपया मेरे मेल पर antiseptic का नाम बताएं jis se baal dobara ug skte hai,aapka aajeevan aabhari rahunga.mera id hai plzdisway@hotmail.com,plz mitra plz

----------


## xman

> कृपया मेरे मेल पर antiseptic का नाम बताएं jis se baal dobara ug skte hai,aapka aajeevan aabhari rahunga





> कृपया मेरे मेल पर antiseptic का नाम बताएं jis se baal dobara ug skte hai,aapka aajeevan aabhari rahunga.mera id hai plzdisway@hotmail.com,plz mitra plz


_आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश भेज दिया है_

----------


## Rajesh Rajjj

kripya karke aap apna nuskha humai bhi mail kar de-  maxblue9@gmail.com

----------


## Rajesh Rajjj

kripya aap apna nuskha mere id par bhi mail kar de saath mai antiseptic cream ka naam bhi-     maxblue9@gmail.com

----------


## xman

> kripya karke aap apna nuskha humai bhi mail kar de-  maxblue9@gmail.com





> kripya aap apna nuskha mere id par bhi mail kar de saath mai antiseptic cream ka naam bhi-     maxblue9@gmail.com


_आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश भेज दिया है_

----------


## vks300

> दोस्तों आज मैं आपको वो दावा बताऊंगा जिससे आपके झडे बाल भी आपिस उगआयेंगेजैसा की आप सब को पता है की फोरम के नियमानुसार मैं नाम यहाँ पर नहीं लिख सकता 
> आप सब दोस्तों से निवेदन है की जिस किसी को दवा का नाम मालूम करना हो
>  वो मित्र यहाँ इसी सूत्र पर पोस्ट करे मैं आपको नाम मेसेज कर दूंगा 
> मुझे आप व्यक्तिगत सन्देश  (P .M .) न करे 
> आप इसी सूत्र पर लिखें की आपको दवा का नाम जानना है मैं खुद आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश करूँगा 
> याद रहें दोस्तों बाल न तो एकदम से झड़ते है और न ही एकदम से आते है


प्रिय मित्र, मैंने ये सूत्र लेट ज्वाइन किया!  आप जन सेवा का बहुत अच्छा  काम कर रहे हो! कृपया मुझे  anticeptic  का नाम तथा बाल झड़ने की medicine   का नाम मेल कने का कष्ट करें. मेरा मेल id  है vijay.angiras @gmail.com

----------


## Rajesh Rajjj

> _आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश भेज दिया है_


sir jee aapka msg mujhe nahi mil paya hai, plz ek baar aur bhej dijiyega:- maxblue9@gmail.com ,  saatinch@gmail.com

----------


## xman

> प्रिय मित्र, मैंने ये सूत्र लेट ज्वाइन किया!  आप जन सेवा का बहुत अच्छा  काम कर रहे हो! कृपया मुझे  anticeptic  का नाम तथा बाल झड़ने की medicine   का नाम मेल कने का कष्ट करें. मेरा मेल id  है vijay.angiras @gmail.com





> sir jee aapka msg mujhe nahi mil paya hai, plz ek baar aur bhej dijiyega:- maxblue9@gmail.com ,  saatinch@gmail.com


_आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश भेज दिया है_

----------


## Monu sharma

Pls mujhe antiseptic ka naam batane ka kasta kare, mera mail id hai mnsharma90@gmail.com

----------


## rajhumtum

प्रिय मित्र मेरे बाल भी विगत दो वर्ष से झड रहें हैं कृपया अपनी कृपा दृष्टि इधर भी फेरे और अन्तिसप्तिक तथा बाल झड़ने से रोकने की दवा का नाम मेल करने का कष्ट करे. सधन्यवाद मेरा मेल आई डी है-jmaurya001@yahoo.in

----------


## The Hacker

जानकारी वर्धक सुत्र

----------


## shyamindia

आपको व्यक्तिगत मेल भेज दिया है,
कृपया उड़े हुए बात दोबारा लाने का इलाज  बताए...

----------


## vish7650

kripya mujhe antiseptic or dava ka naam PM kare.

----------


## xman

> Pls mujhe antiseptic ka naam batane ka kasta kare, mera mail id hai mnsharma90@gmail.com





> प्रिय मित्र मेरे बाल भी विगत दो वर्ष से झड रहें हैं कृपया अपनी कृपा दृष्टि इधर भी फेरे और अन्तिसप्तिक तथा बाल झड़ने से रोकने की दवा का नाम मेल करने का कष्ट करे. सधन्यवाद मेरा मेल आई डी है-jmaurya001@yahoo.in





> जानकारी वर्धक सुत्र





> आपको व्यक्तिगत मेल भेज दिया है,
> कृपया उड़े हुए बात दोबारा लाने का इलाज  बताए...





> kripya mujhe antiseptic or dava ka naam PM kare.


आप सभी दोस्तों को मैंने व्यक्तिगत सन्देश भेज दिया है

----------


## vks300

> _आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश भेज दिया है_


धन्यवाद !  मित्र

----------


## murjanis@ymail.com

sir  
mere hair kafi nikal rahe hai , aage se taal aa gayi hai . koi frindship me muje help kare jis se mere hair vapas aaye

----------


## blue24

भाई मुझे भी दवाई का नाम बताइए |

धन्यववाद |  :Tiranga: 




> दोस्तों आज मैं आपको वो दावा बताऊंगा जिससे आपके झडे बाल भी आपिस उगआयेंगेजैसा की आप सब को पता है की फोरम के नियमानुसार मैं नाम यहाँ पर नहीं लिख सकता 
> आप सब दोस्तों से निवेदन है की जिस किसी को दवा का नाम मालूम करना हो
>  वो मित्र यहाँ इसी सूत्र पर पोस्ट करे मैं आपको नाम मेसेज कर दूंगा 
> मुझे आप व्यक्तिगत सन्देश  (P .M .) न करे 
> आप इसी सूत्र पर लिखें की आपको दवा का नाम जानना है मैं खुद आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश करूँगा 
> याद रहें दोस्तों बाल न तो एकदम से झड़ते है और न ही एकदम से आते है 
> आपके बाल धीरे धीरे ही वापस आयेंगे आपको जो दवा मैं बताऊंगा उसके प्रयोग से आपके बाल ३-६ महीने मैं आपस आयेंगे 
> ये जरुरी नहीं है की आपके बाल १००% वापस आये
> पर आपके बाल ६०-८०% वापस आ जायेंगे 
> ...

----------


## The Master Mind

मुझे भी जानना है नाम बताओ ?

----------


## xman

> sir  
> mere hair kafi nikal rahe hai , aage se taal aa gayi hai . koi frindship me muje help kare jis se mere hair vapas aaye





> भाई मुझे भी दवाई का नाम बताइए |
> 
> धन्यववाद |





> मुझे भी जानना है नाम बताओ ?


_आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश भेज दिया है_

----------


## av_13

मित्र मेरे बाल कम है और वे झड़ भी रहे हैं प्लीज मुझे भी दवा बताओ।

----------


## xman

> मित्र मेरे बाल कम है और वे झड़ भी रहे हैं प्लीज मुझे भी दवा बताओ।


_आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश भेज दिया है_

----------


## Manavji

मित्र मेरे बाल झड़ रहे हैं प्लीज मुझे दवा बताओ।

----------


## av_13

> _आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश भेज दिया है_


लेकिन मित्र मुझे कोई मैसेज नही मिला। कृपया दोबारा भेजो

----------


## rajhumtum

Mitra dva ka  naam btane k like Dhanyavad. Ek baat batay ki dva homyopathic hi ya anya. Is dva   ko kaise use kre . Kripya uttar jarur de

----------


## xman

> Mitra dva ka  naam btane k like Dhanyavad. Ek baat batay ki dva homyopathic hi ya anya. Is dva   ko kaise use kre . Kripya uttar jarur de


मित्रं मैं वैसे तो पहले ही बता चूका हूँ फिर भी दुबारा बता देता हूँये एक लोशन है, इस आप अपने सर पर वहां लगायें जहाँ से आपके बाल उड़ चुकें है
जहाँ आपके सर पर टकला निकल चूका है उस जगह इसकी चार-पांच बुँदे लगाये और फिर अपनी अंगुली से पुरे टकले पर लगायें
ये आपको सुबह और शाम को लगाना है 
एक बात का ख्याल रखें जहाँ ये लोशन लगा रहे हो वहां पर कम से कम ४ घंटे तक पशीना न आये न ही पानी लगायें.
आप लोशन तभी लगाये जब आप काम न कर रहे हो और आराम कर रहें हो
पसीने और पानी से लोशन बह जायेगा 
ये लोशन आपको ६ महीने तक लगाना है
आपको फर्क तो २ महीने में ही महसूस हो जायेगा
अगर किसी मित्र के बाल उग आये तो कृपया मुझे अपनी बालों वाली फोटो जरुर भेजें
साथ में बिना बालों वाली भी भेजें 
फोटो सिर्फ मैं देखूंगा आपकी गोपनीयता पर कोई आंच नहीं आएगी
किसी मित्र के बाल उग आते हैं तो वो मुझसे व्यक्तिगत रूप से भी मिल सकता है
आप २ बातों का ख्याल रखें तेल, पशीना और पानी वहां न लगाये जहाँ आप लोशन लगा रहे है
क्यों की पानी और तेल लगाने से आपका लोशन ख़राब हो जायेगा
किसी मित्र को कोई भी बात पूछनी हो तो वो इसी सूत्र पर पूछे 
मुझे व्यक्तिगत सन्देश न भेजें 
क्यों की व्यक्तिगत सन्देश से सिर्फ एक को मेरी बात का पता चलेगा और इस सूत्र पर लिखने से सभी को पता चलेगा 
आप सभी को मेरा धन्यवाद

----------


## xman

> लेकिन मित्र मुझे कोई मैसेज नही मिला। कृपया दोबारा भेजो


मित्र आपको सन्देश भेज दिया है

----------


## rajhumtum

Mitra jankari dene k liye dhanyavad. Ek aakhri prasn ki a losen kis dukan pr milega

----------


## RAJNI HOT

Muse please bata de

----------


## xman

> Mitra jankari dene k liye dhanyavad. Ek aakhri prasn ki a losen kis dukan pr milega


मित्र ये लोशन आपको मेडिकल पर मिलेगा अगर किसी मेडिकल पर ना मिलें तो आप उस मेडिकल वाले को बोलकर मंगवा सकते है

----------


## xman

> Muse please bata de


मित्र आपको सन्देश भेज दिया है

----------


## Manavji

*मित्र मुझे भी ये दवाई चाहिए कृप्य मुझे PM  या इ-मेल करे rana.of.d@gmail.com*

----------


## xman

> *मित्र मुझे भी ये दवाई चाहिए कृप्य मुझे PM  या इ-मेल करे rana.of.d@gmail.com*


मित्र आपको सन्देश भेज दिया है

----------


## radhikamukta

*मित्र मुझे भी ये दवाई चाहिए कृप्य मुझे PM या इ-मेल करे  mukta.atkum@gmail.com*

----------


## vaibz91

kripya dawa ka nam bataye-vbh_and@rediffmail.com

----------


## radhikamukta

*मित्र मुझे भी ये दवाई चाहिए कृप्य मुझे PM या इ-मेल करे mukta.atkum@gmail.com*

----------


## xman

> *मित्र मुझे भी ये दवाई चाहिए कृप्य मुझे PM या इ-मेल करे mukta.atkum@gmail.com*


मित्र आप अपना इनबोक्स  ख|ली करें

----------


## xman

> kripya dawa ka nam bataye-vbh_and@rediffmail.com


मित्र आपको सन्देश भेज दिया है

----------


## kamendra

Xman Ji....   ४ साल पहले मने अपने बालो में Godrej die लगाईं थी. ज्यादा बाल सफेद भी नहीं थे मने ऐसे ही लगाई  थी. तब से मेरे बाल गिरने शुरू हो गये/ अभी में २६ साल का हु/ सिर  में  दंद्रफ्फ़  भी  रहता  ह  और  खुजली   बहुत  ज्यादा  आती  ह ...सिर  में  जहा  के  बाल   गिर  रहे  ह  वहा  की  स्किन  भी  खुच  हार्ड  सी लगती   ह ....बाल  बहुत  ज्यादा  गिर  रहे  ह ...कृपा  कुछ  उपाए  बताये ....में  बहुत  परेशान  हु ..

----------


## parthvrma

अन्तिसप्तिक तथा बाल झड़ने से रोकने की दवा का नाम मेल करने का कष्ट करे

----------


## parthvrma

कृपया उड़े हुए बाल दोबारा लाने का इलाज  बताए

----------


## xman

> अन्तिसप्तिक तथा बाल झड़ने से रोकने की दवा का नाम मेल करने का कष्ट करे





> कृपया उड़े हुए बाल दोबारा लाने का इलाज  बताए


मित्र आपको सन्देश भेज दिया है

----------


## xman

> Xman Ji....   ४ साल पहले मने अपने बालो में Godrej die लगाईं थी. ज्यादा बाल सफेद भी नहीं थे मने ऐसे ही लगाई  थी. तब से मेरे बाल गिरने शुरू हो गये/ अभी में २६ साल का हु/ सिर  में  दंद्रफ्फ़  भी  रहता  ह  और  खुजली   बहुत  ज्यादा  आती  ह ...सिर  में  जहा  के  बाल   गिर  रहे  ह  वहा  की  स्किन  भी  खुच  हार्ड  सी लगती   ह ....बाल  बहुत  ज्यादा  गिर  रहे  ह ...कृपा  कुछ  उपाए  बताये ....में  बहुत  परेशान  हु ..


मित्र आपको सन्देश भेज दिया है

----------


## kamendra

> मित्र आपको सन्देश भेज दिया है


धन्यवाद  मित्र ...शम्पू  कोन  सा  प्रयोग  करु ?

----------


## akhilman

xman ji पहले तो आप को इतना अच्छा सूत्र बनाने की लिए बधाई

----------


## xman

> धन्यवाद  मित्र ...शम्पू  कोन  सा  प्रयोग  करु ?


शम्पू आप कोई भी अच्छी कंपनी का उपयोग कर सकते है जैसे एंटी hairfall शेम्पू, जिस शेम्पू में ditrgent  की मात्र कम हो वो ही उपयोग करें

----------


## kamendra

> शम्पू आप कोई भी अच्छी कंपनी का उपयोग कर सकते है जैसे एंटी hairfall शेम्पू, जिस शेम्पू में ditrgent  की मात्र कम हो वो ही उपयोग करें


मित्र  फिर  भी  आपको   पता  होगा  अच्छे  शम्पू  का  नाम बता दो/  कृपया  आप  सन्देश  करके  बता  दो /

----------


## cmchopra

अन्तिसप्तिक तथा बाल झड़ने से रोकने की दवा का नाम मेल करने का कष्ट करे mail id chander_c@hotmail.com

----------


## xman

> मित्र  फिर  भी  आपको   पता  होगा  अच्छे  शम्पू  का  नाम बता दो/  कृपया  आप  सन्देश  करके  बता  दो /





> अन्तिसप्तिक तथा बाल झड़ने से रोकने की दवा का नाम मेल करने का कष्ट करे mail id chander_c@hotmail.com


मित्र आपको सन्देश भेज दिया है

----------


## fire

मित्र xman ,  एंटीसेप्टिक  और बाल वापस उगाने की दवाई का नाम कृप्या बताने की कृपा करे ।  email -  gaurav_jatale@yahoo.co.in

----------


## xman

> मित्र xman ,  एंटीसेप्टिक  और बाल वापस उगाने की दवाई का नाम कृप्या बताने की कृपा करे ।  email -  gaurav_jatale@yahoo.co.in


मित्र आपको सन्देश भेज दिया है

----------


## bifg

अन्तिसप्तिक तथा बाल झड़ने से रोकने की दवा का नाम मेल करने का कष्ट करे

----------


## xman

> अन्तिसप्तिक तथा बाल झड़ने से रोकने की दवा का नाम मेल करने का कष्ट करे


मित्र आपको सन्देश भेज दिया है

----------


## Teach Guru

++ जानकारी भरे सुत्र के लिए

----------


## xman

> ++ जानकारी भरे सुत्र के लिए


शुक्रिया मित्र

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*सुन्दर  सूत्र ....................*

----------


## rohan123456789

sir mere lagbhag pure head k baal jhad chuke hai.. bahuuut he halke baal bache hai.. mai lux sabun use karta hu.. please apna upaye bataiyega.. meri mail id geet.j123@yahoomail.com hai

----------


## virginboy420

मित्र मुझे भी अन्तिसेप्तिक , शम्पू और दवाई का नाम मेल करे अडवांस में धन्यवाद मेल id hai kanchantiwari44@yahoo.com dhanyavad

----------


## xman

> sir mere lagbhag pure head k baal jhad chuke hai.. bahuuut he halke baal bache hai.. mai lux sabun use karta hu.. please apna upaye bataiyega.. meri mail id geet.j123@yahoomail.com hai





> मित्र मुझे भी अन्तिसेप्तिक , शम्पू और दवाई का नाम मेल करे अडवांस में धन्यवाद मेल id hai kanchantiwari44@yahoo.com dhanyavad



मित्र आपको सन्देश भेज दिया है

----------


## aju2an

मित्र xman , एंटीसेप्टिक और बाल वापस उगाने की दवाई का नाम कृप्या बताने की कृपा करे । email - ajaygoyat2008@gmail.com

----------


## xman

> मित्र xman , एंटीसेप्टिक और बाल वापस उगाने की दवाई का नाम कृप्या बताने की कृपा करे । email - ajaygoyat2008@gmail.com



मित्र आपको सन्देश भेज दिया है

----------


## sunnymeghwal

Bhai pls antiseptic n us dva ka nam btaye jinse bal vapas a jayeMeri id hsunnymeghwal5@gmail.com

----------


## walia4u

प्रिये मित्र,
हमें भी PM करके  सुझाब दें. की बाल क्यूँ झरते हैं और दोबारा कैसे लाये जा सकते हैं. पर्तीक्षा करेंगे आपके PM की.




> मित्र आपको सन्देश भेज दिया है

----------


## sunnymeghwal

Bhai antiseptic ka nam to send karo pls

----------


## Munneraja

बालों के झड़ने के कारण में से एक 
बालों में पर्याप्त नमी का आभाव 

इस से बाल रूखे हो जाते हैं और रूखे होने के कारण बाल भंगुर हूँ जाते हैं और बीच में से टूटना शुरू कर देते हैं

----------


## Munneraja

बालों के टूटने के कारणों में से एक अन्य 
बालों की जड़ों का कमजोर होना 

इस से बाल मजबूत नहीं हो पाते हैं और सर की चमड़ी में से अपनी जगह छोड़ कर झड जाते हैं

----------


## Munneraja

इस सूत्र को पढते रहिये 
यहाँ आपको मैं ऐसा इलाज बताऊंगा जो किसी दवा पर आधारित नहीं है 
एवं परखा हुआ है 

अपने प्रविष्टि करना जारी रखिये

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> बालों के झड़ने के कारण में से एक 
> बालों में पर्याप्त नमी का आभाव 
> 
> इस से बाल रूखे हो जाते हैं और रूखे होने के कारण बाल भंगुर हूँ जाते हैं और बीच में से टूटना शुरू कर देते हैं


*अनुज का प्रणाम स्वीकार करे बड़े भैया*

----------


## samit171985

भाई antiseptic का नाम बताने का कष्ट करें । मेल id
है samit171985@gmail.com ...आपका बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया ....धन्यवाद

----------


## xman

> Bhai pls antiseptic n us dva ka nam btaye jinse bal vapas a jayeMeri id hsunnymeghwal5@gmail.com





> प्रिये मित्र,
> हमें भी PM करके  सुझाब दें. की बाल क्यूँ झरते हैं और दोबारा कैसे लाये जा सकते हैं. पर्तीक्षा करेंगे आपके PM की.





> Bhai antiseptic ka nam to send karo pls





> बालों के झड़ने के कारण में से एक 
> बालों में पर्याप्त नमी का आभाव 
> 
> इस से बाल रूखे हो जाते हैं और रूखे होने के कारण बाल भंगुर हूँ जाते हैं और बीच में से टूटना शुरू कर देते हैं





> बालों के टूटने के कारणों में से एक अन्य 
> बालों की जड़ों का कमजोर होना 
> 
> इस से बाल मजबूत नहीं हो पाते हैं और सर की चमड़ी में से अपनी जगह छोड़ कर झड जाते हैं





> इस सूत्र को पढते रहिये 
> यहाँ आपको मैं ऐसा इलाज बताऊंगा जो किसी दवा पर आधारित नहीं है 
> एवं परखा हुआ है 
> 
> अपने प्रविष्टि करना जारी रखिये





> *अनुज का प्रणाम स्वीकार करे बड़े भैया*





> भाई antiseptic का नाम बताने का कष्ट करें । मेल id
> है samit171985@gmail.com ...आपका बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया ....धन्यवाद



_आपको सन्देश भेज दिया है


_

----------


## sunnymeghwal

Bhai bal vapas lane ki dava ko use kese karte h pls mail karesunnymeghwal5@gmail.comThanks

----------


## xman

> Bhai bal vapas lane ki dava ko use kese karte h pls mail karesunnymeghwal5@gmail.comThanks



_आपको सन्देश भेज दिया है_

----------


## sunnymeghwal

Hello ,bhai hw r u?Me yeh kah rha hu ki aapko is dava se faiyda hua h ke nhiPls ans

----------


## Munneraja

बालों में पर्याप्त नमी लाने और उनके बीच में से टूटने या उनकी उम्र हो जाने से पहले ही झड़ने से बचाने के लिए जरूरी है कि इनमे प्राकृतिक रूप से किसी ऐसी चीज का इस्तेमाल किया जाए जिनसे इनको पर्याप्त पोषण मिल सके.
देखा परखा हुआ इलाज है 

चार कच्ची भिन्डी लें. 
टोपी काट दें 
और एक भिन्डी को खड़ी चार हिस्सों में काट दें 
रात के समय एक गिलास पानी में भिगो दें 
सुबह उठ कर भिन्डी को उसी गिलास के पानी में मसल मसल कर भिन्डी की लार को पानी में आने दें.
भिन्डी को अच्छी तरह से मसले जाने पर पानी को छान लें 
सर को धोकर और तौलिए से पौंछ कर इस पानी को बालों में भली भाँती लगा लें. 
बाल पूरे भीग जाने चाहिए.
आप चाहें तो बाल को आधे घंटे बाद सादे पानी से धो सकते हैं अन्यथा शाम को बाल सादे पानी से धो लें.

परिवर्तन सात दिनों में दिखाई देने लगेगा.
दो माह में बाल पर्याप्त रूप से नमी वाले और जड़ से मजबूत होंगे.

----------


## Munneraja

> बालों में पर्याप्त नमी लाने और उनके बीच में से टूटने या उनकी उम्र हो जाने से पहले ही झड़ने से बचाने के लिए जरूरी है कि इनमे प्राकृतिक रूप से किसी ऐसी चीज का इस्तेमाल किया जाए जिनसे इनको पर्याप्त पोषण मिल सके.
> देखा परखा हुआ इलाज है 
> 
> चार कच्ची भिन्डी लें. 
> टोपी काट दें 
> और एक भिन्डी को खड़ी चार हिस्सों में काट दें 
> रात के समय एक गिलास पानी में भिगो दें 
> सुबह उठ कर भिन्डी को उसी गिलास के पानी में मसल मसल कर भिन्डी की लार को पानी में आने दें.
> भिन्डी को अच्छी तरह से मसले जाने पर पानी को छान लें 
> ...


भिन्डी में ५ एमिनो एसिड्स होते हैं जबकि शरीर में कुल २० अर्थात शरीर में  उपस्थित एमिनो एसिड्स में से २५% सिर्फ भिन्डी से हमे मिल जाते हैं.

----------


## sunnymeghwal

Bhai koi side effect to nhi h

----------


## sunnymeghwal

Bhai aapne use kiya ke nhiPls btana

----------


## Munneraja

> बालों में पर्याप्त नमी लाने और उनके बीच में से टूटने या उनकी उम्र हो जाने से पहले ही झड़ने से बचाने के लिए जरूरी है कि इनमे प्राकृतिक रूप से किसी ऐसी चीज का इस्तेमाल किया जाए जिनसे इनको पर्याप्त पोषण मिल सके.
> *देखा परखा हुआ इलाज है* 
> 
> चार कच्ची भिन्डी लें. 
> टोपी काट दें 
> और एक भिन्डी को खड़ी चार हिस्सों में काट दें 
> रात के समय एक गिलास पानी में भिगो दें 
> सुबह उठ कर भिन्डी को उसी गिलास के पानी में मसल मसल कर भिन्डी की लार को पानी में आने दें.
> भिन्डी को अच्छी तरह से मसले जाने पर पानी को छान लें 
> ...





> Bhai koi side effect to nhi h





> Bhai aapne use kiya ke nhiPls btana


भिन्डी का भी कोई साइड इफेक्ट होता है क्या 
यदि भिन्डी का साइड इफेक्ट होता तो मनुष्यों के खाने में से भिन्डी का नाम निकाल दिया जाता 
और यह देखा परखा हुआ है ये तो इलाज की तीसरी लाइन में लिख ही दिया गया था.....!~

----------


## vprakash

x man bhai plz mujhe antiseptic k naam bataye meri id            d.delhi@rocketmail.com me send kare ....

----------


## franky

mitra aapka sutra bahut accha h...aap muje anticeptic, dava aur shampo ka nam mail karenge...meri id h.. riddhima.117@gmail.com..repo+++++++++.thanks in advance.

----------


## priyarani_kcc

X-MAN जी मुझे antisaptic और dava का नाम batane की कृपा करे

----------


## xman

> x man bhai plz mujhe antiseptic k naam bataye meri id            d.delhi@rocketmail.com me send kare ....





> mitra aapka sutra bahut accha h...aap muje anticeptic, dava aur shampo ka nam mail karenge...meri id h.. riddhima.117@gmail.com..repo+++++++++.thanks in advance.





> X-MAN जी मुझे antisaptic और dava का नाम batane की कृपा करे



_आपको सन्देश भेज दिया है
_

----------


## virginboy420

दोस्तों आज जो मैंने  देखा वो आप सब के साथ बाटना चाहता हू  मेरा एक दोस्त है जिसके सर के बाल के बल कई हिस्से से गायब हो चुके थे आज मैं उससे मिला तो उसे देखता ही रह गया उसके सर के सारे बल वापस आ गए थे ऐसे लगा जैसे उसके बल कभी गायब ही नहीं हुए थे मैंने उससे पूछा के ये कैसे हुआ तो उसने मुझे बताया की एक जड़ी होती है जो आप को कही भी आसानी से मिल जायेगी जिसका नाम है भालेवा ये एक बीज के जैसे होता है इससे उपर से तोड़ कर इससे निकलने वाले द्रव्य को लगाना है इसके बाद दूसरे दिन आपके सर डामर के तरह काला हो जायेगा आपका सर ऐसा दिखना लगेगा की सर पे घाव बनगए हो और जिस जगह पर आपने ये द्रव्य लगाया है वो जगह फुल जायेगा उसके बाद ये घाव सूखने लगेगा और आपके से घने बल आने लगेगा बस आपको मेर हिसाब से १० से १५ दिनों की तकलीफ होगी सर मुंडवा ले और उसके बाद इसे प्रयोग करे और परहेज केवल इससे पानी से बचाना है जब तक आपके घाव पुरे तरह से ठीक नहीं होते तब तक आपको अपने सर को पानी से बचाना है मैंने जो देखा वही आपको बता रहा हू अपने रिस्क पर प्रयोग करे

----------


## ati69

> X-MAN जी मुझे antisaptic और dava का नाम batane की कृपा करे


plz plz mujhe bhi naam mail kare.. atul.nmd@gmail.com

----------


## jakes87

xman ji प्लीज आप मुझे भी antiseptic and medicine नाम बता दें।मेरी इमेल आइडी है। jksharma787@Gmail.com
thanks very much brother.

----------


## vaibz91

दवाई के आलावा भी कोई आयुर्वेदिक उपाय है क्या मित्र??central 141

----------


## playhealthy

दोस्त मेरी उम्र २५ वर्ष है मेरे सर के ऊपर के सभी बाल झड गए है तथा सर के ऊपर चाँद बन गया है परन्तु सर के साइड में और पीछे काफी बाल है , में बहुत परेशान हू कृपया मेरी मदद करे ! मेरा मेल इ डी  है playhealthy@gmail.com

----------


## dud.raj7

x man bhai plz mujhe antiseptic k naam bataye meri id     dud.raj77@gmail.com
please send me ....

----------


## bawa009

मेरी तरफ से आप को शुभकामनाएं

----------


## ALBD10

> _आपको सन्देश भेज दिया है
> _


X-MAN bhai mere sir me aaj kal bahut khujli ho rhi he aur bahuj jyada baal tut rhe he baal me dandruff bhi he kaise saaf karu me, kya karu ki dandruff(rushi) gaayab ho jaaye aur baal tutna band ho jaaye plzzzzzzzzzz help me fast............id     kamalesh020408@gmail.com

----------


## xman

> plz plz mujhe bhi naam mail kare.. atul.nmd@gmail.com





> xman ji प्लीज आप मुझे भी antiseptic and medicine नाम बता दें।मेरी इमेल आइडी है। jksharma787@Gmail.com
> thanks very much brother.





> दोस्त मेरी उम्र २५ वर्ष है मेरे सर के ऊपर के सभी बाल झड गए है तथा सर के ऊपर चाँद बन गया है परन्तु सर के साइड में और पीछे काफी बाल है , में बहुत परेशान हू कृपया मेरी मदद करे ! मेरा मेल इ डी  है playhealthy@gmail.com





> x man bhai plz mujhe antiseptic k naam bataye meri id     dud.raj77@gmail.com
> please send me ....





> X-MAN bhai mere sir me aaj kal bahut khujli ho rhi he aur bahuj jyada baal tut rhe he baal me dandruff bhi he kaise saaf karu me, kya karu ki dandruff(rushi) gaayab ho jaaye aur baal tutna band ho jaaye plzzzzzzzzzz help me fast............id     kamalesh020408@gmail.com




_आपको सन्देश भेज दिया है_

----------


## shivpunpun

बाल की लम्बाई कासी बढ़ाये

----------


## rahul_1

भाई मैं तो बहुत परेशान हूँ  बहुत सारी दवाइयों का इस्तेमाल कर लिया लेकिन  कुछ फायदा नहीं हुआ अगर आपकी दवाई काम कर गयी तो आपका बहुत बहुत उपकार  रहेगा कृपया करके एंटीसेप्टिक और मेडिसिन का नाम बताएं

----------


## aankhe

> दोस्तों आज मैं आपको वो दावा बताऊंगा जिससे आपके झडे बाल भी आपिस उगआयेंगेजैसा की आप सब को पता है की फोरम के नियमानुसार मैं नाम यहाँ पर नहीं लिख सकता 
> आप सब दोस्तों से निवेदन है की जिस किसी को दवा का नाम मालूम करना हो
> वो मित्र यहाँ इसी सूत्र पर पोस्ट करे मैं आपको नाम मेसेज कर दूंगा 
> मुझे आप व्यक्तिगत सन्देश (P .M .) न करे 
> आप इसी सूत्र पर लिखें की आपको दवा का नाम जानना है मैं खुद आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश करूँगा 
> याद रहें दोस्तों बाल न तो एकदम से झड़ते है और न ही एकदम से आते है 
> आपके बाल धीरे धीरे ही वापस आयेंगे आपको जो दवा मैं बताऊंगा उसके प्रयोग से आपके बाल ३-६ महीने मैं आपस आयेंगे 
> ये जरुरी नहीं है की आपके बाल १००% वापस आये
> पर आपके बाल ६०-८०% वापस आ जायेंगे 
> ...


मित्र हमे भी जान्कारी चाहिये

----------


## Saroz

mujhe bhi batao mitr... 3 mahine se bal jharne me vridhi hi ho rahi hai...

----------


## xman

> भाई मैं तो बहुत परेशान हूँ  बहुत सारी दवाइयों का इस्तेमाल कर लिया लेकिन  कुछ फायदा नहीं हुआ अगर आपकी दवाई काम कर गयी तो आपका बहुत बहुत उपकार  रहेगा कृपया करके एंटीसेप्टिक और मेडिसिन का नाम बताएं





> बाल की लम्बाई कासी बढ़ाये





> मित्र हमे भी जान्कारी चाहिये





> mujhe bhi batao mitr... 3 mahine se bal jharne me vridhi hi ho rahi hai...




_आपको सन्देश भेज दिया है_

----------


## the.awanish

भाई antiseptic का नाम बताने का कष्ट करें ।

----------


## CASTOR

xman ji प्लीज आप मुझे भी  medicine नाम बता दें।

----------


## sk67

एंटीसेप्टिक का नाम देने का कष्ट करेंगे shiv_sk67@yahoo.co.in

----------


## xman

> भाई antiseptic का नाम बताने का कष्ट करें ।





> xman ji प्लीज आप मुझे भी  medicine नाम बता दें।





> एंटीसेप्टिक का नाम देने का कष्ट करेंगे shiv_sk67@yahoo.co.in




_आपको सन्देश भेज दिया है_

----------


## rahul_1

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद् आपका लेकिन कृपया ये भी तो बता दें की ये दावा मिलेगी कहाँ. ये होमेयोपैथिक है या एलोपैथिक

----------


## xman

> बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद् आपका लेकिन कृपया ये भी तो बता दें की ये दावा मिलेगी कहाँ. ये होमेयोपैथिक है या एलोपैथिक


ये आपको किसी भी मेडिकल पर मिल जाएगी

----------


## parim6

अच्छी जानकारी है +++

----------


## rahul_1

मैंने दवाई खरीद ली देखते हैं क्या फायदा होता है

----------


## dkgdkg

give me medison name

----------


## xman

> give me medison name



_आपको सन्देश भेज दिया है_

----------


## computerji

साहब मैंने आपकी दवाई खरीद ली है अब ये बताने का कष्ट करे की लोशन को लगाने के बाद ४ घंटे तक पसीने और पानी से बचाना है फिर ४ घंटे बाद क्या करना है मेरा मतलब लोशन को पानी से धोना है या शांपू से धोना है की नहीं धोना है , यदि धोना है तो धोने की बाद तेल लगा ना है या नहीं जिस जगह बाल है वहा ये लोशन  लगाना है या नहीं कृपया बताने का कष्ट करे

----------


## computerji

और ये बी बताये की इस उपाय का कोई साइड इफक्त तो नहीं होता

----------


## xman

> और ये बी बताये की इस उपाय का कोई साइड इफक्त तो नहीं होता


जी कोई साइड इफेक्ट नहीं है

----------


## xman

> साहब मैंने आपकी दवाई खरीद ली है अब ये बताने का कष्ट करे की लोशन को लगाने के बाद ४ घंटे तक पसीने और पानी से बचाना है फिर ४ घंटे बाद क्या करना है मेरा मतलब लोशन को पानी से धोना है या शांपू से धोना है की नहीं धोना है , यदि धोना है तो धोने की बाद तेल लगा ना है या नहीं जिस जगह बाल है वहा ये लोशन  लगाना है या नहीं कृपया बताने का कष्ट करे


मित्र ४ घंटे बाद कुछ नहीं करना है रात को फिर से सर धोकर सुखाकर वापिस लगा लें, jis जगह आप लोशन लगते है उसके अलावा आप दूसरी जगह पर तेल लगा सकते है और jahan पर आपके baal है wahan ise लगाने की जरुरत नहीं है

----------


## Chaman Thakur

Very useful thread. Thanks

----------


## Abhishek009

गुरु जी कृपया मेरी भी मदद करें इस बारे में मेरे सर की ये हालत हो चुकी है और भी बाल गिर रहे हैं रोज़ मै तोह वो सब तरी कर चूका हूँ जो सभी अपने -२ हिसाब से बताते हैं और मेरे लिए करना जो पोस्सिब्ले है कृपया बताये मै अपने सर के स्नाप्शोत दे रहा हूँ. abhishek220011@gmail.com

----------


## aankhe

> दोस्तों आज जो मैंने देखा वो आप सब के साथ बाटना चाहता हू मेरा एक दोस्त है जिसके सर के बाल के बल कई हिस्से से गायब हो चुके थे आज मैं उससे मिला तो उसे देखता ही रह गया उसके सर के सारे बल वापस आ गए थे ऐसे लगा जैसे उसके बल कभी गायब ही नहीं हुए थे मैंने उससे पूछा के ये कैसे हुआ तो उसने मुझे बताया की एक जड़ी होती है जो आप को कही भी आसानी से मिल जायेगी जिसका नाम है भालेवा ये एक बीज के जैसे होता है इससे उपर से तोड़ कर इससे निकलने वाले द्रव्य को लगाना है इसके बाद दूसरे दिन आपके सर डामर के तरह काला हो जायेगा आपका सर ऐसा दिखना लगेगा की सर पे घाव बनगए हो और जिस जगह पर आपने ये द्रव्य लगाया है वो जगह फुल जायेगा उसके बाद ये घाव सूखने लगेगा और आपके से घने बल आने लगेगा बस आपको मेर हिसाब से १० से १५ दिनों की तकलीफ होगी सर मुंडवा ले और उसके बाद इसे प्रयोग करे और परहेज केवल इससे पानी से बचाना है जब तक आपके घाव पुरे तरह से ठीक नहीं होते तब तक आपको अपने सर को पानी से बचाना है मैंने जो देखा वही आपको बता रहा हू अपने रिस्क पर प्रयोग करे


धन्यवाद मित्र ...किन्तु अगर ऐसी बात है जो कि आप ने अपनी आंखों से देखा, तो एक बार उस मित्र से मिल कर कुछ और उस "भालेवा" नाम की जडी के बारे मे पता करें और क्या सच है क्या गलत वो भी पता करें जिससे आप के फ़ोरम के मित्रों को ढेर सारा लाभ मिल सके, और गिरे हुये बाल पुन: वापस आ सकें

----------


## shahbaaz4

> Xman भाई कृपया मुझे दवा बताये.....इ मेल - amit87757@gmail.com पर भी भेज सकते है....आप का बहुत शुक्रिया....


mail id is shahbaaz4@gmail.com

----------


## aankhe

> बालों में पर्याप्त नमी लाने और उनके बीच में से टूटने या उनकी उम्र हो जाने से पहले ही झड़ने से बचाने के लिए जरूरी है कि इनमे प्राकृतिक रूप से किसी ऐसी चीज का इस्तेमाल किया जाए जिनसे इनको पर्याप्त पोषण मिल सके.
> देखा परखा हुआ इलाज है 
> 
> *चार कच्ची भिन्डी लें.* 
> टोपी काट दें 
> *और एक भिन्डी को खड़ी चार हिस्सों में काट दें 
> *रात के समय एक गिलास पानी में भिगो दें 
> सुबह उठ कर भिन्डी को उसी गिलास के पानी में मसल मसल कर भिन्डी की लार को पानी में आने दें.
> भिन्डी को अच्छी तरह से मसले जाने पर पानी को छान लें 
> ...


*बडे भैया मेरे मन का भ्रम दूर करें उपर आप ने लिखा है कि चार भिन्डी ले, किन्तु आप ने एक ही भिन्डी को उपयोग
मे लाने के लिये कहा है और बाकी के तीन क्या होंगे, भैया इसे स्पष्ट करे, क्युं कि मै भी बालो के झडने की मार से परेशान हूं ।

*

----------


## mangaldev

होमियोपेथी के चिकित्सको का मानना है कि असमय या कम उम्र में बाल नजला जुखाम (सर्दी के दिनों में नाक से पानी बहाने वाली) कोल्ड एलर्जी के कारण बाल झड़ते है या सफ़ेद भी होने लगते है| कुच्छ फर्क देखरेख का भी पड़ता है अत: बच्चो को सर्दी में ऐसी खुराक व खानपान की व्यवस्था जरूर करे जिससे उनके कोल्ड एलर्जी नही हो, ये घरेलु नुक्शो से भी संभव है | एक कारण डेनडर्फ भी जिसका इलाज घरेलु नुक्शो से ही किया जा सकता है| लिकिन जो बाल झड चुके है उस स्थान पर फिर से उगाने का कोई कारागार व १००% सफल नुक्सा अभी तक उपलब्द नही है|

----------


## jeckgrt

अन्तिसप्तिक तथा बाल झड़ने से रोकने की दवा का नाम मेल करने का कष्ट करे
Jeckgrt@gmail.com

----------


## sacmit

Dear mitra Antiseptic, dava ka nam bataye.

mail-id grinfotech@rediffmail.com

----------


## Vivek9452

मित्र xman , एंटीसेप्टिक और बाल वापस उगाने की दवाई का नाम कृप्या बताने की कृपा करे ।
 email vivekojha2011@gmail.com

----------


## chandni

अक्सर मौसम के बदलने पर भी सर के बाल झड़ते हें

----------


## adamajnu2

plz mujhe bhi dava ka naam batain.

----------


## the_super_girl

> मित्रों आमतौर पर झाड़तें बालों का इलाज ये है-
> १. सबसे पहले आप dendruf (रुसी) से का इलाज करें 
> dendruf को दूर करने के लिए सबसे पहले आप एंटीसेप्टिक की छोटी शीशी खरीदें १००ml या फिर २००ml 
> एंटीसेप्टिक आप को किसी भी मेडिकल की दुकान पर मिल जायेगे १००ml rs.१३ और २००ml rs.२२ में मिलता है 
> एंटीसेप्टिक लगते समय ध्यान रखें की आप बालों को गीला बिलकुल न करें बाल एकदम सुखें होने चाहिए
> एंटीसेप्टिक बालों में लगाकर १०-१५ मिनट तक हलके-हलके सिर्फ अँगुलियों से मसाज करें 
> 
> एंटीसेप्टिक से जब आप बालों में मसाज करेंगे तो उसमे हलके-हलके झाग भी उत्पन होंगे 
> फिर आप साफ जल से बालों को धो लें
> ...


xman जी,
आप एंटीसेप्टिक का नाम और बाल पुन: उगाने के लोशन का नाम pm करे | प्लीज ...........

----------


## raj024

xman जी, आप एंटीसेप्टिक का नाम और बाल पुन: उगाने के लोशन का नाम pm करे

----------


## andythegood

मित्र मुझे भी बताने का कष्ट करे

----------


## 11031

Mujhe bhi antisaptic ka name btaye plz

----------


## anupam007

mere sir mein bahut dandruff ho gaye hai pls antiseptic ka name pm karein.....

----------


## don1889

bhai aaj kal lagbhag sab koi isse pareshan hai, mai bhi.maine bhi bahut doctor ko dikhaya...,lastly aik oil use kar raha hoo,jisse bal girna band ho gaya hai.ise mai lagbhag 8 month se use kar raha hooo.is oil se bal bhi aata hai but abhi tak mere ko aaya nahi lakin bal girna band ho gaya hai.

----------


## mintu73

xman ji please Antiseptics dava ka naam bataye my mail ID lelemooj@gmail.com

----------


## xman

आप सभी मित्रों को मेसेज भेज दिया है 






> mail id is shahbaaz4@gmail.com





> अन्तिसप्तिक तथा बाल झड़ने से रोकने की दवा का नाम मेल करने का कष्ट करे
> Jeckgrt@gmail.com





> Dear mitra Antiseptic, dava ka nam bataye.
> 
> mail-id grinfotech@rediffmail.com





> मित्र xman , एंटीसेप्टिक और बाल वापस उगाने की दवाई का नाम कृप्या बताने की कृपा करे ।
>  email vivekojha2011@gmail.com





> plz mujhe bhi dava ka naam batain.





> मित्र मुझे भी बताने का कष्ट करे





> Mujhe bhi antisaptic ka name btaye plz





> mere sir mein bahut dandruff ho gaye hai pls antiseptic ka name pm karein.....





> bhai aaj kal lagbhag sab koi isse pareshan hai, mai bhi.maine bhi bahut doctor ko dikhaya...,lastly aik oil use kar raha hoo,jisse bal girna band ho gaya hai.ise mai lagbhag 8 month se use kar raha hooo.is oil se bal bhi aata hai but abhi tak mere ko aaya nahi lakin bal girna band ho gaya hai.





> xman ji please Antiseptics dava ka naam bataye my mail ID lelemooj@gmail.com

----------


## xman

मित्र आपका इनबॉक्स फुल है मेसेज नहीं जा रहा है 


> xman जी, आप एंटीसेप्टिक का नाम और बाल पुन: उगाने के लोशन का नाम pm करे

----------


## male29_axe

Dear Xman JI,Mai is forum mai late aya or ab ye sab pad kar bhut accha feeel hua, yaar baal jhadne ki parasani to muje bhi hai or meri wife ko bhi, plz antiseptic ka naam or medicine ka naam batane ka kast kare, mai app ki ye help kabhi nahi bhuluga, plz help me XmanPlz mail me at male_axe@ymail.com

----------


## male29_axe

आप एंटीसेप्टिक का नाम और बाल पुन: उगाने के लोशन का नाम mail करे,at male_axe@ymail.com

----------


## ramendrajijane

कृपया मुझे भी एंटीसेप्टिक तथा पुनः बाल उगाने वाले दवा का नाम मेल करें vikash98590@gmail.com
आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद्

----------


## devilkill

कृपया आप मुझे भी एंटीसेप्टिक तथा पुनः बाल उगाने वाले दवा का नाम मेल करें ravi.kmr2@gmail.com
आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद्

----------


## vasudha

_xman ji please Antiseptics dava ka naam bataye my mail ID rajpandey646@yahoo.com

_

----------


## ramsingh111

xman जी, आप एंटीसेप्टिक का नाम और बाल पुन: उगाने के लोशन का नाम pm करे

----------


## pankajs

> मित्रों मेने ये सूत्र उन सब मित्रों के लिए शुरू किया है जिनके बाल झड रहें हैं
> 
> जिनको लगता है की उनके बाल बहुत ही कम समय में पुरे झड जायेंगे वो इस सूत्र पर अवश्य आयें 
> 
> मित्रों इस सूत्र में हम जानेंगे की बाल क्यों झड्तें है 
> 
> क्या उनको झड़ने से रोकने का कोई उपाय नहीं है ?
> 
> क्या हम हमेशा के लिए गंजें हो जायेंगे ?
> ...


sir mere bal jhdte bhi h or safed bhi teji se ho rhe h  .....plz mujhe bhi dva ka nam btaye

----------


## pankajs

sir mere bal bhut jhrte h or teji se sfed b ho rhe h plz dva btaye

----------


## pankajs

xman ji dva ka nam btaye plz 
pankajs124@gmail.com

----------


## surajkunar

प्रिय xman जी कृपा कर एंटीसेप्टिक एवं दवा दोनों का नाम बतावे  skumar20010@gmail.com

----------


## GYANU27

मित्र xman ,  एंटीसेप्टिक  और बाल वापस उगाने की दवाई और शम्पू का नाम कृप्या बताने की कृपा करे ।  email -  ca.gyanendra@gmail.com
मित्र आपको सन्देश भेज दिया है.

----------


## pappuda

भाई मुझे भी अन्तिसेप्तिक का नाम बताईये मेरी ID pappusrivastav7@gmail.com

----------


## GYANU27

Dear All ,  एंटीसेप्टिक  और बाल वापस उगाने की दवाई और शम्पू का नाम कृप्या बताने की कृपा करे ।  email -  ca.gyanendra@gmail.com

----------


## sank

प्रिय मित्र, मैंने ये सूत्र लेट ज्वाइन किया!  आप जन सेवा का बहुत अच्छा  काम कर रहे हो! 
कृपया मुझे antiseptic का नाम तथा बाल झड़ने की medicine   का नाम मेल कने का कष्ट करें. 
मेरा मेल id  है omsank@gmail.com

----------


## amit2567

xman जी कृपा कर एंटीसेप्टिक एवं दवा दोनों का नाम बतावे 
mera email.... amit2567@yahoo.co.in

----------


## amit2567

xman जी एंटीसेप्टिक और बाल वापस उगाने की दवाई और शम्पू का नाम कृप्या बताने की कृपा करे ।
 - mera email.... amit2567@yahoo.co.in

----------


## niraj.jee

xman जी एंटीसेप्टिक और बाल वापस उगाने की दवाई और शम्पू का नाम कृप्या बताने की कृपा करे ।
मेरा इ-मेल है - niraj.jee@hotmail.com

----------


## sumish

xman जी एंटीसेप्टिक और बाल वापस उगाने की दवाई और शम्पू का नाम कृप्या बताने की कृपा करे ।
मेरा इ-मेल है -sumishsood@gmail.com

----------


## Shree Ji

प्राकृतिक रुप से छेडछाड महंगी पड़ सकती हैं

----------


## Parm82

xman जी एंटीसेप्टिक और बाल वापस उगाने की दवाई और शम्पू का नाम कृप्या बताने की कृपा  करे ।

----------


## xman

आपको सन्देश भेज दिया है 


QUOTE=male29_axe;1823136]Dear Xman JI,Mai is forum mai late aya or ab ye sab pad kar bhut accha feeel hua, yaar baal jhadne ki parasani to muje bhi hai or meri wife ko bhi, plz antiseptic ka naam or medicine ka naam batane ka kast kare, mai app ki ye help kabhi nahi bhuluga, plz help me XmanPlz mail me at male_axe@ymail.com[/QUOTE]




> आप एंटीसेप्टिक का नाम और बाल पुन: उगाने के लोशन का नाम mail करे,at male_axe@ymail.com





> कृपया मुझे भी एंटीसेप्टिक तथा पुनः बाल उगाने वाले दवा का नाम मेल करें vikash98590@gmail.com
> आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद्





> कृपया आप मुझे भी एंटीसेप्टिक तथा पुनः बाल उगाने वाले दवा का नाम मेल करें ravi.kmr2@gmail.com
> आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद्





> _xman ji please Antiseptics dava ka naam bataye my mail ID rajpandey646@yahoo.com
> 
> _





> xman जी, आप एंटीसेप्टिक का नाम और बाल पुन: उगाने के लोशन का नाम pm करे





> sir mere bal bhut jhrte h or teji se sfed b ho rhe h plz dva btaye





> xman ji dva ka nam btaye plz 
> pankajs124@gmail.com

----------


## xman

> Dear Xman JI,Mai is forum mai late aya or ab ye sab pad kar bhut accha feeel hua, yaar baal jhadne ki parasani to muje bhi hai or meri wife ko bhi, plz antiseptic ka naam or medicine ka naam batane ka kast kare, mai app ki ye help kabhi nahi bhuluga, plz help me XmanPlz mail me at male_axe@ymail.com





> आप एंटीसेप्टिक का नाम और बाल पुन: उगाने के लोशन का नाम mail करे,at male_axe@ymail.com





> कृपया मुझे भी एंटीसेप्टिक तथा पुनः बाल उगाने वाले दवा का नाम मेल करें vikash98590@gmail.com
> आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद्





> कृपया आप मुझे भी एंटीसेप्टिक तथा पुनः बाल उगाने वाले दवा का नाम मेल करें ravi.kmr2@gmail.com
> आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद्





> _xman ji please Antiseptics dava ka naam bataye my mail ID rajpandey646@yahoo.com
> 
> _





> xman जी, आप एंटीसेप्टिक का नाम और बाल पुन: उगाने के लोशन का नाम pm करे





> sir mere bal bhut jhrte h or teji se sfed b ho rhe h plz dva btaye





> प्रिय xman जी कृपा कर एंटीसेप्टिक एवं दवा दोनों का नाम बतावे  skumar20010@gmail.com





> मित्र xman ,  एंटीसेप्टिक  और बाल वापस उगाने की दवाई और शम्पू का नाम कृप्या बताने की कृपा करे ।  email -  ca.gyanendra@gmail.com
> मित्र आपको सन्देश भेज दिया है.





> भाई मुझे भी अन्तिसेप्तिक का नाम बताईये मेरी ID pappusrivastav7@gmail.com





> प्रिय मित्र, मैंने ये सूत्र लेट ज्वाइन किया!  आप जन सेवा का बहुत अच्छा  काम कर रहे हो! 
> कृपया मुझे antiseptic का नाम तथा बाल झड़ने की medicine   का नाम मेल कने का कष्ट करें. 
> मेरा मेल id  है omsank@gmail.com





> xman जी कृपा कर एंटीसेप्टिक एवं दवा दोनों का नाम बतावे 
> mera email.... amit2567@yahoo.co.in





> xman जी एंटीसेप्टिक और बाल वापस उगाने की दवाई और शम्पू का नाम कृप्या बताने की कृपा करे ।
>  - mera email.... amit2567@yahoo.co.in





> xman जी एंटीसेप्टिक और बाल वापस उगाने की दवाई और शम्पू का नाम कृप्या बताने की कृपा करे ।
> मेरा इ-मेल है - niraj.jee@hotmail.com





> xman जी एंटीसेप्टिक और बाल वापस उगाने की दवाई और शम्पू का नाम कृप्या बताने की कृपा करे ।
> मेरा इ-मेल है -sumishsood@gmail.com





> प्राकृतिक रुप से छेडछाड महंगी पड़ सकती हैं





> xman जी एंटीसेप्टिक और बाल वापस उगाने की दवाई और शम्पू का नाम कृप्या बताने की कृपा  करे ।


आपको सन्देश भेज दिया है

----------


## xman

> प्रिय xman जी कृपा कर एंटीसेप्टिक एवं दवा दोनों का नाम बतावे  skumar20010@gmail.com





> मित्र xman ,  एंटीसेप्टिक  और बाल वापस उगाने की दवाई और शम्पू का नाम कृप्या बताने की कृपा करे ।  email -  ca.gyanendra@gmail.com
> मित्र आपको सन्देश भेज दिया है.





> भाई मुझे भी अन्तिसेप्तिक का नाम बताईये मेरी ID pappusrivastav7@gmail.com





> प्रिय मित्र, मैंने ये सूत्र लेट ज्वाइन किया!  आप जन सेवा का बहुत अच्छा  काम कर रहे हो! 
> कृपया मुझे antiseptic का नाम तथा बाल झड़ने की medicine   का नाम मेल कने का कष्ट करें. 
> मेरा मेल id  है omsank@gmail.com





> xman जी कृपा कर एंटीसेप्टिक एवं दवा दोनों का नाम बतावे 
> mera email.... amit2567@yahoo.co.in





> xman जी एंटीसेप्टिक और बाल वापस उगाने की दवाई और शम्पू का नाम कृप्या बताने की कृपा करे ।
>  - mera email.... amit2567@yahoo.co.in





> xman जी एंटीसेप्टिक और बाल वापस उगाने की दवाई और शम्पू का नाम कृप्या बताने की कृपा करे ।
> मेरा इ-मेल है - niraj.jee@hotmail.com





> xman जी एंटीसेप्टिक और बाल वापस उगाने की दवाई और शम्पू का नाम कृप्या बताने की कृपा करे ।
> मेरा इ-मेल है -sumishsood@gmail.com





> प्राकृतिक रुप से छेडछाड महंगी पड़ सकती हैं





> xman जी एंटीसेप्टिक और बाल वापस उगाने की दवाई और शम्पू का नाम कृप्या बताने की कृपा  करे ।


आपको सन्देश भेज दिया है

----------


## bijjuji

मुझे भी पम करें मित्र !

----------


## xman

> मुझे भी पम करें मित्र !


आपको सन्देश भेज दिया है

----------


## vaibz91

_xman जी एंटीसेप्टिक और बाल वापस उगाने की दवाई और शम्पू का नाम कृप्या बताने की कृपा_ _करे ।_

----------


## Sonali Singh

एंटीसेप्टिक और बाल वापस उगाने की दवाई और शम्पू का नाम कृप्या बताने की कृपा करे ।

----------


## mical_mann

bhai plz mujhe b dawa ka name send kar do mere mail id 

mann2186@gmail.com

----------


## anupam007

Thank you and Reppppppppppp+

----------


## bijjuji

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद,रुसी में तो थोडा फर्क पड़ने लगा है अब बाल झड़ने के लिए आगे देखते है !
 पर अभी ये सब शुरुआती सुधार है इसलिए सभी सदस्य इनका इस्तेमाल अपने विवेक से करे !

----------


## RAJBLY

_प्रिय मित्र, मैंने ये सूत्र लेट ज्वाइन किया! आप जन सेवा का बहुत अच्छा काम कर रहे हो! कृपया मुझे anticeptic का नाम तथा बाल झड़ने की medicine का नाम मेल कने का कष्ट करें. मेरा मेल id है riturajbly @gmail.com_

----------


## RAJBLY

_प्रिय मित्र, मैंने ये सूत्र लेट ज्वाइन किया! आप जन सेवा का बहुत अच्छा काम कर रहे हो! कृपया मुझे anticeptic का नाम तथा बाल झड़ने की medicine का नाम मेल कने का कष्ट करें. मेरा मेल id है riturajbly @gmail.com_

----------


## damphoo

जी मै जानकारी पाना चाहुंगा, मेरे बाल झड राहे है. और वो काफी जादा झड चुके है. करीब करीब १५-२० प्रतिशत. उम्र २३ साल. कारण पट नाही. क्या आप मुझे कोई मदत कर एकटे है ?
मेरा email id - amolnpatil23@gmail.com

----------


## damphoo

_कृपया मुझे anticeptic का नाम तथा बाल झड़ने की medicine का नाम मेल कने का कष्ट करें. 
_मेरा email id - amolnpatil23@gmail.com

----------


## damphoo

कृपया मुझे anticeptic का नाम तथा बाल झड़ने की medicine का नाम मेल कने का कष्ट करें.  मेरा email id - amolnpatil23@gmail.com

----------


## damphoo

kya aap mujhe bata sakte hain... main aapka aabhari rahunga

----------


## chand Moon

bhai mujhe bhi bata dijaye  chand786in@gmail.com

----------


## ramendrajijane

> मित्रों आमतौर पर झाड़तें बालों का इलाज ये है-
> १. सबसे पहले आप dendruf (रुसी) से का इलाज करें 
> dendruf को दूर करने के लिए सबसे पहले आप एंटीसेप्टिक की छोटी शीशी खरीदें १००ml या फिर २००ml 
> एंटीसेप्टिक आप को किसी भी मेडिकल की दुकान पर मिल जायेगे १००ml rs.१३ और २००ml rs.२२ में मिलता है 
> एंटीसेप्टिक लगते समय ध्यान रखें की आप बालों को गीला बिलकुल न करें बाल एकदम सुखें होने चाहिए
> एंटीसेप्टिक बालों में लगाकर १०-१५ मिनट तक हलके-हलके सिर्फ अँगुलियों से मसाज करें 
> 
> एंटीसेप्टिक से जब आप बालों में मसाज करेंगे तो उसमे हलके-हलके झाग भी उत्पन होंगे 
> फिर आप साफ जल से बालों को धो लें
> ...


मित्र क्या सेम्पू मसाज के बाद सेम्पू धोना है या नहीं .. और किस तरह के सेम्पू इस्तेमाल करना है ये भी मेल करें ....  धन्यवाद

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

आपने अच्छी जानकारी दी है जनाब >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## MasterAnuj

anuj.saxena97@gmail.com यह मेरा email address है कृपया आप antiseptic का नाम मुझको भेज दें , मैं इस दवा को उपयोग में लाना चाहता हूँ , मेरे भी बाल बहुत झाड़ते हैं

----------


## gyanu loving

_प्रिय मित्र, मैंने ये सूत्र लेट ज्वाइन किया! आप  जन सेवा का बहुत अच्छा काम कर रहे हो! कृपया मुझे anticeptic का नाम तथा  बाल झड़ने की medicine का नाम मेल कने का कष्ट करें. मेरा मेल id है    aksrivats@gmail.com_

----------


## jaipurwala2650

please suggest the name of shampoo and antiseptic since I, have joined this forum just half an hour before and luckyly find your thread it looks very useful please ...... quote the desired name

----------


## dj_knight

बेहतरीन जानकारी प्रदान की है मित्र... कई उत्पाद प्रयोग कर चुका हूँ लेकिन व्यर्थ साबित हुए.. आपके प्रयोग असरकारी लग रहे हैं... कृपया antiseptic एवं lotion का नाम मेल कर दें जिससे प्रयोग लेकर अनुभव बता सकूँ... lenovowaio@gmail.com

----------


## raghvendra11

क्या जूते मारने से भी सिर के बाल झड़ते हैँ?

----------


## shahrukh khan1

लेटेस्ट स्टाइल हे गंजे होना :144:

----------


## kapilkandel

Sir ji mujhe bhi antiseptic lotion aur baal aane ki dawa bataiye na please mera id hai kapilkandel7@gmail.com

----------


## naseemdbd

Sir ji antiseptic aur lotion ka name bataiye  naseemnavrang@yahoo.com

----------


## apka_apna

mujhe bhi antiseptic or shempu or baal ugane wali medicine ka naam mail kare. yateshgupta@ymail.com

----------


## DHARMENDRA

bhai logo bazar me bahut se antiseptic uplabdh hain kyu xman ki jaan kha rhe ho DETTOL ,SAVLON etc etc istemaal karo ................mein ye kisi product ki publicity nhi kar rha hu kewal jankari de rha hu

----------


## DHARMENDRA

baal ugaane ke kuch steps..
1 healthy food khaye
2 bhojan mein antioxident aur minrals sahi matra mein hona chahiye chaahe to bazar se multivitamin ya antioxident khareed sakte hain capsules ke roop mein medical stores par upalabdh hai
3 stress se bache
4 balanced dincharya apnaaye time se soye time se jaage
5 baalo ko dhool,dhoop aur mitti se bachaye
6 sabse importent smoking,gutka,tobacco 1 baar avashya chhod kar dekhe ydi karte ho to.

----------


## lall_raj

कृपया मुझे भी एंटीसेप्टिक तथा पुनः बाल उगाने वाले दवा का नाम मेल करें lall_raj@rediffmail.com

आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद्

----------


## pkj21

are bhai mujhe be antisepatic ka naam bata do mere mail id ankitgarg_1990@rediffmail.com plz plz plz

----------


## SANJU06

एंटीसेप्टिक का नाम देने का कष्ट करेंगे !

----------


## loolugupta

bhai logo mere bhi ganj nikal aaya hai meri bhi help karo

----------


## Akshay

Pl send antiseptic name.

----------


## shahrukh khan1

सर के बाल झड़ने के तीन ही कारण होते हें 
1- आनुवांशिक 
2-ड्राइनेस 
3-किसी बीमारी के कारण 

आनुवंशिकता का तो कुछ नहीं किया जा सकता पर बाकी दोनों समस्याओं से सचेत रह कर उचित ध्यान दे कर छुटकारा पाया जा सकता हे

----------


## Prakash 86

X Man ji please muje baal vapas aane ki dawa ka naam bataye ....

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

सूत्र में बहुत उपयोगी जानकारी है

----------


## donsplender

> सर के बाल झड़ने के तीन ही कारण होते हें 
> 1- आनुवांशिक 
> 2-ड्राइनेस 
> 3-किसी बीमारी के कारण 
> 
> आनुवंशिकता का तो कुछ नहीं किया जा सकता पर बाकी दोनों समस्याओं से सचेत रह कर उचित ध्यान दे कर छुटकारा पाया जा सकता हे



भाई बाल झड़ने का मुझे तो एक ही कारण पता है —


जब इन्सान जीन्दगी का बोझ सर पर ढोने लगता है तो बोझ के वजन से धीरे—धीरे बाल झढने लगते है और व्यक्ति गंजा हो जाता है !!!:laugh:

----------


## Raajkumar

sir plz mujhe antiseptic ka name bataye

----------


## mukhtyar

please send antiseptic name. email- mukhtyar.2008@gmail.com

----------


## bhokal

> कृपया मुझे भी एंटीसेप्टिक तथा पुनः बाल उगाने वाले दवा का नाम मेल करें lall_raj@rediffmail.comआपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद्


कृपा मुझे भी एंटीसेप्टिक और दवा का नाम मेल करेanilbhokal@gmail.com

----------


## Ganesh

सर एंटीसेपटिक नाम बताने का कष्ट करें

----------


## navinc4u

मेरी उम्र 40 साल है ३० साल की उम्र तक मेरे बाल बहुत घने और काले थे लेकिन फिर मेरा ट्रान्सफर उड़ीसा हुआ और वंहा मेरे बाल झाड़ने सुरु हुए फिर किसी तरह मैंने स्टीम और बीअर का प्रयोग कर झाडना कम करा लेकिन अभी मेरे बाल बहुत हलके हो गए है 
साइड की चाँद दिखती है
उपाय बताये 
मेरी email है navinc4u@gmail.com

----------


## Rahul26kumar

कृपा मुझे भी एंटीसेप्टिक और दवा का नाम मेल करेveerraj790@gmail.com

----------


## Rahul26kumar

कृपया मुझे भी एंटीसेप्टिक और बाल उगने वाले दवा का नाम बतायें।  veerraj790@gmail.com

----------


## jatin52

हर मेरे सर के बाल झड रहे है
कोई उचित उपाय बताये तथा बाल वापिस लाने का उपाय बताए

----------


## xman

> हर मेरे सर के बाल झड रहे है
> कोई उचित उपाय बताये तथा बाल वापिस लाने का उपाय बताए


आपको सन्देश भेजा गया |

----------


## Manjur khan

antiseptic ka name kya h plzzz mujhe mere gmail par iska name send kro plzzz mera gmail manjur947@gmail.com

----------


## Krishna

> antiseptic ka name kya h plzzz mujhe mere gmail par iska name send kro plzzz mera gmail m****r9*7@g***l.c*m


मित्र ,

ध्यान दें .. 

आपको ये नाम आपके व्यक्तिगत सन्देश में भेज दिया जाएगा |


इस प्रकार इमेल का पता देना उचित नहीं है | 

हिन्दी लिखने का प्रयास करें | किसी भी प्रकार की समस्या होने पर आप किसी भी सदस्य या नियामक से पूँछ सकते है | इस लिंक पर जाएँ  |

धन्यवाद |

----------


## harsh0025

x man, 
please mujhe bhi antiseptic ka naam bataye aur uske baad baal ugane wali dawa ka naam bhi bataye 
meri age 23 years hai aur mere sir k side se baal jhad rahe hai 
meri e mail id hai = harsh889693@gmail.com

----------


## Burhan Challa

sir maine abhi ye sutra jint kiya hai wkai ye bahut achi jankari hai logoke kam ayegi mairi wife ke bal bhi zadte hai to please muze bhi anti septic kaname aur davai ka nam  batane ki krupa kare dhaniavad. (bscchallawala@gmail.com)

----------


## trivedi.vivek119

दोस्तों आज मैं आपको वो दावा बताऊंगा जिससे आपके झडे बाल
भी आपिस उगआयेंगेजैसा की आप सब को
पता है की फोरम के नियमानुसार मैं नाम यहाँ पर
नहीं लिख सकता
आप सब दोस्तों से निवेदन है की जिस
किसी को दवा का नाम मालूम करना हो
वो मित्र यहाँ इसी सूत्र पर पोस्ट करे मैं आपको नाम
मेसेज कर दूंगा
मुझे आप व्यक्तिगत सन्देश (P .M .) न करे
आप इसी सूत्र पर लिखें की आपको दवा
का नाम जानना है मैं खुद आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश करूँगा
याद रहें दोस्तों बाल न तो एकदम से झड़ते है और न
ही एकदम से आते है
प्रिय मित्र, मैंने ये सूत्र लेट ज्वाइन किया! आप जन सेवा का
बहुत अच्छा काम कर रहे हो! कृपया मुझे anticeptic का नाम
तथा बाल झड़ने की medicine का नाम मेल कने का
कष्ट करें. मेरा मेल id है trivedi.vivek119@gmail.com

----------


## Burhan Challa

> sir maine abhi ye sutra jint kiya hai wkai ye bahut achi jankari hai logoke kam ayegi mairi wife ke bal bhi zadte hai to please muze bhi anti septic kaname aur davai ka nam  batane ki krupa kare dhaniavad. (bscchallawala@gmail.com)


सर दवाई और किन का नाम भेजने कि कृपा करियों आभार

----------


## shashe

bhai mujhe anticeptic ka name bataye
mail id 
sshekhare@gmail.com

----------


## SANJU06

मित्र ...
मुझे भी एंटीसेप्टिक का नाम बताये...
ईमेल-SAMEER.PARMAR9@GMAIL.COM

----------


## अजय9500

कृपया  मुझे  "एंटीसेप्टिक दवा,  शैम्पू"  और  "बाल वापस"  लाने  वाली  दवा  बताने  का  कष्ट  करें  ।।
धन्यवाद 

मेल  आई डी  -  ajaypbh0@gmail.com

----------


## bs_raj

मुझे लोचन एन्टिसेप्टक और शेम्प का नाम बताये प्लीज

----------


## shashe

> bhai mujhe anticeptic ka name bataye
> mail id 
> sshekhare@gmail.com


bhai saheb mai intzar me hu 
aapke mail ka

----------


## xman

आप सभी को व्यक्तिगत सन्देश भेजा गया. मुझे खेद है की आपको इंतजार करना पड़ा 






> bhai saheb mai intzar me hu 
> aapke mail ka





> मुझे लोचन एन्टिसेप्टक और शेम्प का नाम बताये प्लीज





> कृपया  मुझे  "एंटीसेप्टिक दवा,  शैम्पू"  और  "बाल वापस"  लाने  वाली  दवा  बताने  का  कष्ट  करें  ।।
> धन्यवाद 
> 
> मेल  आई डी  -  ajaypbh0@gmail.com





> मित्र ...
> मुझे भी एंटीसेप्टिक का नाम बताये...
> ईमेल-SAMEER.PARMAR9@GMAIL.COM





> bhai mujhe anticeptic ka name bataye
> mail id 
> sshekhare@gmail.com





> सर दवाई और किन का नाम भेजने कि कृपा करियों आभार





> दोस्तों आज मैं आपको वो दावा बताऊंगा जिससे आपके झडे बाल
> भी आपिस उगआयेंगेजैसा की आप सब को
> पता है की फोरम के नियमानुसार मैं नाम यहाँ पर
> नहीं लिख सकता
> आप सब दोस्तों से निवेदन है की जिस
> किसी को दवा का नाम मालूम करना हो
> वो मित्र यहाँ इसी सूत्र पर पोस्ट करे मैं आपको नाम
> मेसेज कर दूंगा
> मुझे आप व्यक्तिगत सन्देश (P .M .) न करे
> ...





> sir maine abhi ye sutra jint kiya hai wkai ye bahut achi jankari hai logoke kam ayegi mairi wife ke bal bhi zadte hai to please muze bhi anti septic kaname aur davai ka nam  batane ki krupa kare dhaniavad. (bscchallawala@gmail.com)





> x man, 
> please mujhe bhi antiseptic ka naam bataye aur uske baad baal ugane wali dawa ka naam bhi bataye 
> meri age 23 years hai aur mere sir k side se baal jhad rahe hai 
> meri e mail id hai = harsh889693@gmail.com

----------


## vyas_op

xman Bhai,

Krapaya antiseptic aur dawai ka nam mujhe email Karen. mera email hai vyas_op@yahoo.com.

Dhanyavaad.

----------


## Sonali Singh

मेरे पति ३० साल के उनके सर के ४० प्रतिसत बाल झड़ गए है, कृपया मुझे वो दवा और एंटीसेप्टिक दवा का नाम बताये .......... अगर ये फायदा किया तो मई जिंदगी भर आपका अहसान मानूँगी...... कृपया जल्दी बताइएगा १ महीना बाद मै ससुराल चली जाउंगी ..........Mail Id -  misssonalisingh143@gmail.com

----------


## navinc4u

मेरा नाम नवीन है और मेरी आगे 40 साल है मेरे लगभग 40 % बल झड़ गए है और सफ़ेद भी बहुत ज्यादा हो गए है उपाय बताये
 मेरी email ID navinc4u@gmail.com

----------


## Shahnawaz

Sir, please Mujhe antiseptic kanaam bata dijiye. Aslamansari@gmail.com

----------


## Surendra Kumar Prajapat

Please, mujhe hair ke liye antiseptic ka name bataye.plz 
at skkmt.88@gmail.com par.

----------


## Surendra Kumar Prajapat

कृपया मुझे भी बालो के लिए Antiseptic  का नाम बताये मेरी Email Id par:
skkmt.88@gmail.com

----------


## TEJAS Computer Mastar

मित्र ...
मुझे भी एंटीसेप्टिक का नाम बताये...
ईमेल-tsonar9@gmail.com

----------


## TEJAS Computer Mastar

प्रिय मित्र.........
आप जन सेवा का
बहुत अच्छा काम कर रहे हो!

----------


## Surendra Kumar Prajapat

Sir plz ,मुझे भी एंटिसेप्टिक का नाम बताये ,मेरे बाल बहुत झड़ते है. Plz sir.skkmt.88@gmail.com

----------


## Surendra Kumar Prajapat

Sir plz, मुझे भी एन्टीसेप्टिक का नाम बतलाये, आपका आभारी रहूँगा। skkmt.88@gmail.com

----------


## deepakmaurya3296

मेरी उम्र 20 वर्ष है और मेरे सिर के दोनों कोने के बाल बहुत तेज़ी से गिर रहे थे फिर मैंने बाल साफ़ करवा लिए।मेरे बाल बहुत कम होते जा रहे है ।कृपया सही मार्गदर्शन करे ।
और दावा का नाम बताये जिससे गिर चुके बालों को पुनः वापस पा सकूँ।
मैआपका अतयन्त आभारी रहूँगा ।मेरा ईमेल आइडी deepakmaurya3296@gmail.com है। कृपया इस मेल आइडी पर मेसेज भेजें।

आभार एवं अभिवादन

----------


## Prakash Sahani

aap bata do sir pls mujhe kuch bimaari to nahi ki jo ki pura baal chilaane ke bawjued jab baal bade hote hai to fir se tutane lagate hai..

pls sir mai bahut paresaan hu . prakashsahani085@gmail.com

----------


## shriram

> aap bata do sir pls mujhe kuch bimaari to nahi ki jo ki pura baal chilaane ke bawjued jab baal bade hote hai to fir se tutane lagate hai..
> 
> pls sir mai bahut paresaan hu . prakashsahani085@gmail.com


 	HAIR LOSS

 It's a sensitive subject, one that raises many concerns and results in paranoid treatments and extreme measures. 

If your receeding hairline and bald spot are giving you sleepless nights, here are a few dietary modifications and advices that may help:- 

1. An overall balanced diet of lean proteins, fruits, and vegetables, whole grains, legumes, fatty fish like the Indian salmon and low-fat dairy are great boosters for healthy hair. 

2. Ensure you get plenty of green vegetables and beetroots in your diet in addition to prunes. 

3. Green peas- they contain a well-balanced amount of vitamins and minerals such as iron, zinc and B group vitamins. 

4. Oats are rich in zinc, iron and omega-6 fatty acids which are essential to maintain normal skin, hair growth and development. 

5. Walnuts have more omega-6 fatty acids than any other food and also full of zinc, iron, B vitamins (B1, B6 and B9), and plenty of protein. 

6. Eggs and low fat dairy products like skim milk yogurt should be added to your routine diet. 

7. Excessive stress and some medication are known to retard hair growth and promote hair loss. 

8. Cut down on the use of hair spray, hair gels, and styling creams that contain harsh chemical ingredients, which can dry out the scalp and cause the formation of flakes. 

9. Harsh treatments such as perms, colours, relaxers etc should be avoided. 


10. Avoid changing your shampoo and conditioner constantly. Stick to one good mild cleansing shampoo for six months before changing. 


11. Excessive exposure to the sun, pollution, rain water and dust without proper protection makes the hair dry, brittle and limp. 

Use a live in conditioner during the rains to protect it from the humidity and wash and oil it regularly to maintain a healthy scalp.

----------


## shriram

बाल झड़ने की समस्या के लिए निम्न लिखित Homoeo pathic दवाओ को एक में मिला कर 200 ml नारियल तेल में मिला कर सूखे बालो की जडो में मालिश करें .पूर्ण तया लाभ मिलेगा .
1-canthris Q - 5 ml
2- Arnica Mont Q - 5 ml 
3-Jaborandi Q - 5 ml

----------


## shriram

बाल झड़ने की समस्या के लिए निम्न लिखित Homoeo pathic दवाओ को एक में मिला कर 200 ml नारियल तेल में मिला कर सूखे बालो की जडो में मालिश करें .पूर्ण तया लाभ मिलेगा .
1-canthris Q - 5 ml
2- Arnica Mont Q - 5 ml 
3-Jaborandi Q - 5 ml

----------


## shriram

रीठा , आवंला ,एवं शिकाकाई को बारीक़ चूर्ण करके पानी में फुला दे .फिर इसके गाढे pest को पुरे सर में लगा कर सूखने दे .बाद में बिना shampoo एवं साबुन के नहा ले .केवल एक महिना लगातार करने से ही बालो का गिरना एवं रुसी की समस्या से मुक्ति मिल जाती है .मेरा स्वयं पर आजमाया हुआ लाभदायक प्रयोग है . बालों का झड़ना रोकने
वाले घरेलू नुस्खे  के कालम को देख कर अपनी आपबीती जो की लाभदायक रही बता रहा हूँ ताकि अन्य लोग भी लाभान्वित हो सके .
सूखे बालो की जडो में निम्न दवा मिश्रित तेल की मालिश भी करें .
बाल झड़ने की समस्या के लिए निम्न लिखित Homoeo pathic दवाओ को एक में मिला कर 200 ml नारियल तेल में मिला कर सूखे बालो की जडो में मालिश करें .पूर्ण तया लाभ मिलेगा .
1-canthris Q - 5 ml
2- Arnica Mont Q - 5 ml 
3-Jaborandi Q - 5 ml

----------


## rustam

> आप सभी को व्यक्तिगत सन्देश भेजा गया. मुझे खेद है की आपको इंतजार करना पड़ा


मित्र मुझे भी एंटीसेप्टिक का नाम पीएम करने का कष्ट करे 
Rajj18141@gmail.com

----------


## somnath

sir kindly send me the medicine name & how to apply for baldness. give me the complete solution for male pattern baldness

----------


## somnath

sir kindly send me the medicine name & how to apply for baldness. give me the complete solution for male pattern baldness

my mail id is somnath55@gmail.com

----------


## garima

अपनी समस्या हिंदी में लिखे।

----------


## 8252681132

sir 
mere bal bhut gir gya hai aur gir RHA hai 
app bo sampoo ka name bataye jisase bal girna ruk jaye aur DBA ka Baal bhir se aa jaye pleas x man ji help me may bhut preshan hu email I'd   ravikumar825268@gmail.com

----------


## 8252681132

मेरा वाल बहुत गिर रहा ओर काफी गिर गया हे
मैने बहुत तरह से कोशिस कि हैमौपेथिक दवा भी खाया लेकीन कोई फरक नहि हुआ आप उस एंटिसेपिट का नाम बताओ ताकी ईसतमाल कर सकु 
और दवा का भी जिससे वाल वापस आ जाए अगर वाल गिरना रूक गया तो मै आपका एहसान कभी नहि भुलुगा मै वहुत परेसान हु और कभी कभी आँखो से आसु आ जाते हे मेरी मदत करो x man ji 
my gmail. I'd.    ravikumar825268@gmail.com

----------


## garima

> मेरा वाल बहुत गिर रहा ओर काफी गिर गया हे
> मैने बहुत तरह से कोशिस कि हैमौपेथिक दवा भी खाया लेकीन कोई फरक नहि हुआ आप उस एंटिसेपिट का नाम बताओ ताकी ईसतमाल कर सकु 
> और दवा का भी जिससे वाल वापस आ जाए अगर वाल गिरना रूक गया तो मै आपका एहसान कभी नहि भुलुगा मै वहुत परेसान हु और कभी कभी आँखो से आसु आ जाते हे मेरी मदत करो x man ji 
> my gmail. I'd.    ravikumar825268@gmail.com


मंच के सामान्य नियम पढे नियम 7 में दिए निर्देश अनुसार
अपना नाम डाले आप मोबाइल नंबर से  एंटर न करे। ये  मंच के नियम के विरुद्ध है

----------


## Deepoo

Mai is form me aaj hi aya hu..
Kripya mujhe bhi dawayi ka nam 
Bataye 
modanval57@gmail.com

----------


## Sammydeep

X man जी कृप्या बालों को झड़ने से रोकने वाला एन्टीसेप्टिक व बाल उगाने वाली दवा लोशन का नाम बताने का कष्ट करें प्लीज़ कृपा होगी ! धन्यवाद ।  मेरा email  sammysingh60@yahoo.com

----------


## rahul_mishra

Mere sir ke bal jhad chuke hai..samne se ganjapan najar aata hai ..kya bal ko fir se sir me uga sakte hai ..agar aisi koi medicine hai to plz mujhe bataiye meri help kariye ..mai kafi depression me hu ..koi aisi medicine bataiye jisse bal fir se ug jaye aur bal ghane ho jaye ..meri problem ko plz aap se nivedan hai jaldi koi samadhan bataye ...dhnyawad

----------


## rahul_mishra

Mujhe bal ugane wali dawa bataye plz mai kafi depression me hu ..meri help kare plz ...meri email id .. SamratMishra17@gmail.com

----------


## Unregistered

बंधुवर X
आपकी उपरोक्त बिषय पर प्रेषित सभी पोस्ट अत्यधिक रूची के साथ पढ़ी जो कि मेरे लिए उपयोगी भी है।
सादर निवेदन है कि कृपया एंटीसेप्टिक का तथा लोशन का नाम मेरे e-पते caneerajpathak@yahoo.in पर प्रेषित करे।
आभार सहित धन्यवाद

----------


## Azeem ahmad

Anticaptic ka naam aur ek bar me kitna lagana haiBaalo ke wapas ane ke liye bhi dava batao please? Email add.         azeem56ahmad@gmail.com

----------


## Azeem ahmad

Anticaptic aur baal dobara ugane wali dava ka naam batao please?

Email ID.   azeem56ahmad@gmail.com

----------


## Anujtomar

प्रिय मित्र मेरे बाल पिछले 2 साल से झड़ रहे हैं मेरी उम्र 21 साल है और मेरे 60 % बाल झड़ चुके है। मेरे सर में डेंड्रफ भी है , हर रोज़ 20 या 30 बाल झड़ते है तथा किसी दिन 50 बाल भी झड़ते हैं , माथे की तरफ कोनो से ज्यादा बाल झड़ रहे है । बाल झड़ने की वजह से काफी परेशान भी रहता हूँ इसलिए आपसे निवेदन है की ऐसे कुछ दवा बताएं जिससे बाल झड़ने बंद हो जाएँ तथा बाल दोबारा उग आये ।ईमेल abhinavthakur899@gmail.com

----------


## bewcoofiya

brother anticeptic ka naam post karo

email id : mrparmod88@yahoo.com

----------


## sushilnkt

अरे भाइयो मिटटी में खेला काम होगा और क्या यार 


प्रोटीन लो अच्छा खाना खाओ।

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

Patanjali hair oil is a good product for that. Give it a try...

----------


## sameersharmadlf@gmail.com

Sir mujhe mere email id- sameersharmadlf@gmail.com per antiseptic and lotion ka name batayen.

----------


## sameersharmadlf@gmail.com

Sir mujhe antiseptic  evem lotion ka name mere email id- sameersharmadlf@gmail.com per mail Karen.

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*मै अभी एक medicated प्रोडक्ट उपयोग कर रहा हूँ जिससे मेरा बाल झड़ना भी बंद हो गया है और नए बाल भी आ रहे है. मुझे ये डॉक्टर ने लिखा था.
मैंने इससे पहले कितने हिन् आयुर्वेदिक तरीके आजमाए और कई नुख्से भी पर कोई भी काम नहीं किया . मैंने आयुर्वेदिक मेडिसिन भी उपयोग किया पर कोई फायदा नहीं हुआ . अगर आप लोग बोले तो उसे मेडिसिन का नाम बता सकता हूँ.
*

----------


## Loka

सिर्फ व्यक्तिगत सन्देश से ही बताये, क्यों की किसी प्रोडक्ट विशेष की सीधी जानकारी देना फोरम के नियम विरुद्ध है।

----------


## ravi kumar

Bhai app us medicated product ka naam aap batao ye kaha milega aur kese use karna hai air app apni gmail bhi dal dijiye jisse  kabhi jarrut padne par apse salah le sake aapki  bahut kirpa hogi merit gmail hai eravikmr1@gmail.com

----------


## ravi kumar

Apne Jo medicated product ka naam bataya tha  mushe mil chuka hai use kitne dino me Baal jadna aur kitne dino me naye Ball aana suru hoga  is product ki kimat kitni hogi iske liye sir ke ball kis tarah ke rakhe chhote ke muddan karba le please help

----------


## ravi kumar

Apne Jo medicated product ka naam bataya tha  mushe mil chuka hai ye product mere sir ke dono hisso se baal ud chuke hai or ab bhut tegi se jahr rahe hai or balo me rusi bhi jisse sir me khujali hoti hai usme bhi kam karega ye use kitne dino me Baal jadna aur kitne dino me naye Ball aana suru hoga  is product ki kimat kitni hogi iske liye sir ke ball size kya rakhna hoga please answer

----------


## ravi kumar

X man ji mere balo me rusi ke karan khujli or bal bhoot tegi se jhar rage hai sir me dono taraf se ganjapan ho gaya hai aap muje us antiseptic ka naam or ball ugane Bali daba ka naam bataye  please...

----------


## Neeraj81

mere bal kafi kam h aap muge antiseptic aur lotion ka nam bataye. my gmail. is nijus3@gmail.com 


> इस फोरम के सभी सदस्यों और नियामक गणों से निवेदन करता हूँ की जिस किसी के भी बाल झड़ने के समस्या हो वो मेरे द्वारा बताया गया उपाय अपनाएं 
> मित्रों ये उपाय आपके झड़ते बालों को १००% झड़ना रोक देगा
> जिन-जिन मित्रों ने ये उपाय अपनाया हो वो यहाँ अपने विचार दें
> ताकि और भी मित्र इस उपाय को अपनाएं 
> मेरे द्वारा बताये किसी भी प्रोडक्ट के बारे में ज्यादा जानकारी क लिए कृपया मुझे व्यक्तिगत सन्देश (PM)  भेजें

----------


## Neeraj81

> mere bal kafi kam h aap muge antiseptic aur lotion ka nam bataye. my gmail. is nijus3@gmail.com



 Dear xman noy yet your formula. please send quikckly.

----------


## Neeraj81

नीम की निम्बोली मे से निकाली हुई गिर्री (पिस्ता) का तेल kahan milega

----------


## Neeraj81

XMAN JI AAPNE ABHI TAK REPLY NAHI KIYA H , I WAITING YR REPLY, ( nijus3@gmail.com)

----------


## dushyant_goswami

श्रीमान कृपया मुझे उस एंटीसेप्टिक का नाम बताने की कृपा करे ताकि मैं  झड़ते बाल रोक सकूँ एवं झड़े बाल पुनः ऊगा सकूँ। धन्यवाद्।

----------


## dushyant_goswami

> श्रीमान कृपया मुझे उस एंटीसेप्टिक का नाम बताने की कृपा करे ताकि मैं  झड़ते बाल रोक सकूँ एवं झड़े बाल पुनः ऊगा सकूँ। धन्यवाद्।


मेरा ई मेल  dushyant_goswami@yahoo.com hai

----------


## Jay shankar Roy

Sir please mujhe Baal Ghana karne 
ka upay batate.mera Baal bilkul jhar gaya hai

----------


## DewlanceHosting

बाल कई कारणो से झडते हैं जैसे डिप्रेसन, तनाव आदी।

उपाए यही है की तनाव कम करें, कम से कम सेमपू का ईस्तेमाल करें जैसे हफ्ते मे १ या दो बार ही ईस्तेमाल करें और ध्यान रखें की शर साफ रके।

----------


## kyahai.in

बालों को झड़ने से रोकना का सबसे अच्छा उपाय ये है की सबसे पहले बालों को जड़ों को मजबूत किया जाये| तो मैं जो आपको *Hair Fall Treatment in Hindi* में  बताने जा रहा हूँ उसको कर के आप 7 दिन में अपने बालों को झड़ने से रोक  लेंगे. और 1 महीने अन्दर आपके बालों का झाड़ना पूरी तरीके से बंद हो जायेगा.

सबसे पहले तो ऐसे शैम्पू, डाई और तेल से किनारा कर ले जिनमे डिटर्जेंट  या केमिकल का प्रयोग अधिक होता है. नारियल का तेल, आंवला, बादाम, ऑलिव ऑयल,  सरसो का तेल आदि में से किसी एक तेल का प्रयोग करे ये पूरी तरह से नेचुरल  होते है और बालों को मजबूती भी देते है.यदि आपको रुसी (dandruf) भी है तो नीम के पत्त्तों को पानी में उबल कर  गुनगुना होने तक ठंडा कर ले फिर उस पानी से अपने बालों को 1 हफ्ते तक  नियमित धुले इससे बालों की रुसी ख़तम होती है व गंजेपन को रोकता है| उसके  बाद हफ्ते में 1 से 2 बार नीम के पानी का प्रयोग जारी रखे. बालों के लिए *Neem ke fayde* बहुत है. नीम बालों के लिए बहुत अच्छा एंटीसेप्टिक है.बालों को जल्दी जल्दी कलर करने से बचे. इसके स्थान पर आप प्राकृतिक  मेंहदी का प्रयोग करे. प्राकृतिक मेहँदी में आप थोड़ा सा सिरका, और पिसा हुआ  *बहेड़ा* मिला ले. इससे मेहंदी के रंग में हल्का सा कालापन भी आएगा और बालों की चमक भी बढती है.धूल मिटटी से अपने बालों से बचाए रखे. बाइक से सफ़र करते समय कैप का प्रयोग करे.यदि आपका पाचन तंत्र ठीक नहीं है तो इससे भी बालों की जड़ कमजोर होती है  क्युकी बालों का सीधा सम्बन्ध पेट से होता है. इसलिए अपने खान-पान पर  नियंत्रण रखे.अपने आहार में सलाद, अंकुरित अन्न और मौसमी फलों का सेवन बढ़ा दे. क्यूंकि *Long Hair Growth* के लिए *High Protein Diet* की बहुत जरुरत होती है.उपरोक्त प्रयोगों को 3 महीने तक लगातार करने से गिर चुके बालों के फिर से उगने की सम्भावना भी बढ़ जाती है. 

*hair care tips in hindi*

----------


## sameer.kumar

कृपया दवा का नाम PM करे धन्यवाद!

----------


## Krishna

आप सभी के लिए मैं दावा यहीं पर ही बनाने की विधि बता रहा हूँ .. आप भी अपने मित्रों के साथ साझा करें | 
अधिकतम आयु ४० वर्षीय व्यक्ति पर भी कामियाब दवा :

----------


## Krishna



----------


## irkrahulraj

*सर के बल क्यों झड्तें है कारण और उपाय जानें*

बालों का झरना एक ऐसी समस्या है जिससे शायद ही कोई बचा हो । आइये जानते हैं कुछ ऐसे एंटी हेयर फॉल शैम्पू के बारे मे  जिनकी मदद से आप अपने बालों का झड़ना रोक सकती हैं। आज हम आपके लिए कुछ ऐसे एंटी हेयर फॉल शैम्पू की लिस्ट लेकर आए हैं जो आपके बालों को घरेलू नुस्खों जैसा ही फायदा पहुंचाएंगे।


१. पतंजलि केश कांति शैम्पू / Patanjali Kesh Kanti Shampoo
२. पैंटीन एंटी हेयर फाॅल शैम्पू / Pantene Anti Hair Fall शैम्पू
३. लॉरियल टोटल रिपेयर 5 शैम्पू / L'oreal Total Repair 5 शैम्पू
४. हिमालया एंटी हेयर फाॅल शैम्पू / Himalaya Anti Hair Fall Shampoo

*बालों के झरने के मुख्य कारण :

*
१. अनियमित खानपान (Irregular Diets)
२. तनाव (Stress)
३. दवाइयों का सेवन (Medicine Prescription)

----------

